# The Great Tampon Debate



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

ukey:....on a used one........but i have used ( new ones...unused) to put doe pee on that i've gotten after feild dressing a doe.There easy to hang from a branch.


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

she did give me some new unused ones that she didnt want anymore ( i'm way too scared to ask why she didnt " like " them ).

i was gonna use them for wicks but they were deoderant springtime fresh scentedukey:


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

Remember, as Mac Davis said in *North Dallas Forty*, I will wade in the red river... I just won't drink from it.


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hopefully you don't mean used one?!?!:mg:


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

jwdrummer01 said:


> Hopefully you don't mean used one?!?!:mg:


Cowboy up, it's just blood and estrogen!


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

all im saying is...IT WORKS...DEER AND BEAR


----------



## Deadfall (Apr 9, 2008)

Subscribed!


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

I know that they warn any female campers ( thats on her period) not to camp in bear/griz areas.


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

this is going to be a "Bloody" thread


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Big box stores are full of gadgets and gimmicks for hunters.....and you have to resort to this to bag a deer?....you poor soul.


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

pretty sure he is talking about used ones....hence the "great debate" Lets face it we all want to know if it works...Really the only reason this is bothering people is because of who you need to ask for them from. I mean if i told you I was selling fresh scent wicks that have real doe in heat pee. I think you all would be all over it. It's just the use of a human female for the scent that bothers people. and before it get said but the "blood!" Hey you gut the deer right? When it all comes down to it...BLOOD IS BLOOD. put on the rubber gloves and kill a big one.


----------



## lxhunting (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes it does work and that is the "used ones". I have a few buddies that have done it and it brought bucks in. Its the estrogen that they smell. Its no different than us peeing in a scrape. That pisses bucks off.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok, my wife and I were talking about this the other day. Maybe I am missing something but I am fairly confident in my female cycle information. When bucks are rutting they are looking for receptive does. That means they are looking for does that are at the peak of their cycle and ready to be bread. Last time I checked when my wife was starting her period it is the LEAST likely time to get her pregnant, which I would assume correlates to does. 

How a bloody tampon would temp a buck into "checking" out a doe I just don't understand. Maybe a ob/gyn could weigh in on this?


----------



## stevesbuck (Jul 28, 2006)

*pics*

can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

lxhunting said:


> Yes it does work and that is the "used ones". I have a few buddies that have done it and it brought bucks in. Its the estrogen that they smell. Its no different than us peeing in a scrape. That pisses bucks off.


They will bring deer in.......but also yotes,dogs etc......


----------



## bowtechhunter (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh yes!! This thread went on last year..Was some funny stuff!!!!!:lol3::happy1::happy1:


----------



## shakedown (Nov 19, 2007)

deadfall said:


> subscribed!


lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Interesting thread ....gotta see how this pans out


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 19, 2006)

lxhunting said:


> Yes it does work and that is the "used ones". I have a few buddies that have done it and it brought bucks in. Its the estrogen that they smell.* Its no different than us peeing in a scrape*. That pisses bucks off.


Just a little?


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Dr Phil has left the building.


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

bowtechhunter said:


> Oh yes!! This thread went on last year..Was some funny stuff!!!!!:lol3::happy1::happy1:


you mean last Month 

got to say, I need to try it, wonder what the wife will say :embara:


----------



## pink06 (Jul 19, 2009)

deerhuntinfool said:


> first and foremost i will be the first to say that us even thinking about doing this is SICK!!ukey:
> 
> But I'll do anything for a crack at a nice buck!
> 
> ...



Looking forward to your results, as long as you don't make this a "scratch and sniff" thread! :mg:


----------



## WarrenB (Oct 24, 2009)

Subscribed ..... gotta see where this goes ..... may actually have some validity.


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

I am only concerned about keeping them fresh.... She will be donating until Friday and I will start hanging sat afternoon. They are being kept under the sink wrapped in to in a ziplock.

Should I keep the back in the fridge or freezer?

Also as far as bucks being triggered by receptive does...

Mods please to smack my hand for this but my doe is very receptive during her cycle... I think this will bring some interesting results.


----------



## Arrow Slingin' (Sep 28, 2007)

Deadfall said:


> Subscribed!


That's just funny...


----------



## xxclaro (Jul 5, 2006)

Laughin here! Go for it man, why not? After all the stuff we hunters do that most people would consider "gross", I can't believe people get that sqeamish over this. We've all been elbow deep in blood,guts, crap and pee, and think nothing of it. GET OVER IT, PEOPLE! It's just a little blood. 

Btw, keep us posted, I'm very curious as to how this will work out.


----------



## vern96 (Feb 18, 2003)

*.*

gotta see the results!

subscribed.


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Definately keeping up on this one!! Gotta see how it turns out!!


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

If it works for you, I'm tryin it!

I bet many others here will too, whether they admit it or not! Thanks for stepping up and being OUR test subject, Haha.


----------



## Arkapig (May 4, 2009)

This thread is like a bad car wreck...you don't want to see the carnage, but you can't help but watch.

Subscribe button checked.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Not sure if you guys remember but thare was a lady on here who said she was going to pee into the bucks scraps while on the dot , I asked her to keep us updated on her success . i know sum guys&girls may frown upon these methods but if it actually works why would you not do it ? :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowfreak4life (Jun 17, 2009)

Ohh, man this is going to get good. but really, I think there is something fishy going on.


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

I asked my wife....no go for this cat....she isn't all for me trying this one out!!! ha

Definatly will be keeping tabs though and if it works i will put on my selling hat and get her mind changed in a hurry!!!:shade:

Better yet...I think I will just bring her with me and set her up in a ground blind about 20 yards from me!!!!


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

kiaelite said:


> I asked my wife....no go for this cat....she isn't all for me trying this one out!!! ha
> 
> Definatly will be keeping tabs though and if it works i will put on my selling hat and get her mind changed in a hurry!!!:shade:
> 
> Better yet...I think I will just bring her with me and set her up in a ground blind about 20 yards from me!!!!


If you live in the country and have a septic system, she should be baggin them anyway  They play hell on drain fields......


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Whats with you guys ASKING!? Just pluck one outa the garbage........


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Does this mean a female hunter on her period walking in the woods has a chance of being "attacked" by a buck????


----------



## JAMBF750 (Jan 7, 2008)

We call that "Code Red" around here...if we could just figure out how to bottle it and keep it fresh.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

All this is worthless........without pics.


----------



## nostawyroc (Dec 12, 2008)

THIS THREAD IS USELESS WITHOUT PICS! :darkbeer:


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

NY911 said:


> Whats with you guys ASKING!? Just pluck one outa the garbage........


Haha I'd rather have her be a part of this little expirament than have her catch me stealing them. Imagine how you'd explain that one haha!

Oh and we officially have our first scent wick!


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

Pics? Seriously? You guys are sick! Haha


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

deerhuntinfool said:


> Pics? Seriously? You guys are sick! Haha


Why not......you can hold it by the string.It's not like it's going to bite ya.


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

My girlfriend is on the rag this week and the rut is coming on strong.... do you think i should tie her up to the 4 wheeler and make a scent drag.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## turkinator (Feb 1, 2009)

next thing you know some company will be selling synthetic versions of these in a 3 pack. Imagine your buddy's face when he hops in the truck and you have one dangling from your hat


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

jhunter1 said:


> my girlfriend is on the rag this week and the rut is coming on strong.... Do you think i should tie her up to the 4 wheeler and make a scent drag.:set1_rolf2:


lmao


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

jhunter1 said:


> My girlfriend is on the rag this week and the rut is coming on strong.... do you think i should tie her up to the 4 wheeler and make a scent drag.:set1_rolf2:


Haha! Our scent donor said she's not volunteering for that one.

Aw what the hell, I'll post some pics of the speciman bag tomorrow haha. The wicks are lightly wrapped in tp... I don't want to see em longer than the time it takes to hang em'.


----------



## turkinator (Feb 1, 2009)

deerhuntinfool said:


> Haha! Our scent donor said she's not volunteering for that one.
> 
> Aw what the hell, I'll post some pics of the speciman bag tomorrow haha. The wicks are lightly wrapped in tp... I don't want to see em longer than the time it takes to hang em'.


If Primos gets a hold of this idea, you will be done put Memphrica on the map!


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA!! you want to see pics of that!!

you are one sick ....... puppy! haha


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Only in Memphis!


----------



## ryan t (Sep 20, 2007)

So many other ways to kill a whitetail... Just seems not only nasty, but stupid. You are trying to save money where you can, but your probably going to be wearing or carrying close to 2k worth of equipment in. Yet, you won't spend 10 dollars on doe pee??? 

To each his own!!! You are a BLOODY fool if ya ask me!ukey:


----------



## Deadfall (Apr 9, 2008)

deerhuntinfool said:


> Aw what the hell, I'll post some pics of the speciman bag tomorrow haha. *The wicks are lightly wrapped in tp*... I don't want to see em longer than the time it takes to hang em'.


Make sure that is unscented tp! We want these results to be scientific! Hahahahaha!

-Deadfall


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

I know a few people who have done it and claim great success. I also know the Mrs.'s were not happy when they found out what the deal was with taking tampons.


----------



## kg4cpj (Jul 29, 2004)

*Where is the info*

I got to see how this works.


----------



## fieldtip (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't think it stands a chance. Interspecies estrogen and molecules bonded to them are not the same. Let alone blood, residual feminine products and cleaners, and just natural "scent of a woman". I agree with above poster, just shell out the cash (a whole 20 bucks) and get proper gear. Your just gonna help out other stands because Mr. Big Buck is gonna loop around you. 

So your planning on using scent-free soap, de-scenting products, clean clothes, carry a nasty tampoon thru the woods, and hang it in your hunting area? I can poop in a bag and mail you some "Dominant Droppings" if you would like to try that out too.

But I admit, I'm curious how this is gonna work out (in the name of science of course). Subscribed!


----------



## warchild (May 26, 2009)

*couldn't resist*

surprised the moderators didn't pull the string on this post.


----------



## RMac (Feb 4, 2005)

warchild said:


> surprised the moderators didn't pull the string on this post.


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2006)

:set1_applaud: Bravo!



jhunter1 said:


> My girlfriend is on the rag this week and the rut is coming on strong.... do you think i should tie her up to the 4 wheeler and make a scent drag.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Well I knew it wouldn't take long for someone to market this idea. Picked up these at Dick's yesterday. Supposed to bring in the big boys.


----------



## FrankNess14 (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow...

I actually opened and read this thread...

Wow...


----------



## BAYOUBENGALS (Jan 15, 2003)

wow


----------



## archer0545 (Nov 28, 2004)

bigbirdva said:


> well i knew it wouldn't take long for someone to market this idea. Picked up these at dick's yesterday. Supposed to bring in the big boys.


10.0


----------



## RICE ETR (Oct 15, 2007)

warchild said:


> surprised the moderators didn't pull the string on this post.


lolololololol

My wife's code for this time of the month is "easy, I've got a stick of dynamite in there".


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

BigBirdVA said:


> Well I knew it wouldn't take long for someone to market this idea. Picked up these at Dick's yesterday. Supposed to bring in the big boys.


Well played sir.


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

bigbirdva said:


> well i knew it wouldn't take long for someone to market this idea. Picked up these at dick's yesterday. Supposed to bring in the big boys.


hahaha!!!


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

fieldtip said:


> I don't think it stands a chance. Interspecies estrogen and molecules bonded to them are not the same. Let alone blood, residual feminine products and cleaners, and just natural "scent of a woman". I agree with above poster, just shell out the cash (a whole 20 bucks) and get proper gear. Your just gonna help out other stands because Mr. Big Buck is gonna loop around you.
> 
> So your planning on using scent-free soap, de-scenting products, clean clothes, carry a nasty tampoon thru the woods, and hang it in your hunting area? I can poop in a bag and mail you some "Dominant Droppings" if you would like to try that out too.
> 
> But I admit, I'm curious how this is gonna work out (in the name of science of course). Subscribed!


of course i can afford the real deal. i just picked up 3 bottles of special golden estrous but i am a deer freak and i'm just curious as are others as to how deer will react to this. all in good fun...

and you never know... gould be the next big thing and i could get rich


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

Personally, I don't see why it wouldn't work at least as a curiousity scent. I've read an article before about bear hunting where the author claimed this worked great on bears. Also you see it occasionally or read occasionally where animal trainers (lions, bears, tigers etc) have to avoid being in the cages when it's that time of the month. 

Either way, I'll be following the thread to see the outcome


----------



## txsteele (Aug 23, 2009)

:moviecorn:moviecorn:moviecorn


----------



## HuntNWOHIO (Sep 30, 2009)

Very interested to see how this turns out! Keep us posted!


----------



## nathanm74 (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow. You guys have lost it.


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

nathanm74 said:


> Wow. You guys have lost it.


yes we have... i don't think i ever really had it to begin with though:embara:


----------



## IndGreyhound (Oct 21, 2009)

I believe Gene and or Barry Wensel wrote some on this topic in a book they had many years ago. I cannot remember the name of the book, but it was a great read. Maybe it was called Rutting Whitetails. Anyway, one of them said he kept a freezer full and besides why do you think they have strings on them he mentioned. It was so they could be easily to tied to branches :teeth:


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

Doods, its not about money, its about big deer and adventure!!!! :chortle:



Hey Bigbird....... Think about the gal big enough to use those industrial plugs.... ukey:


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*I've tried it*

I tried it last season and as recently as last week with a VERY fresh one.

No luck.

But despite my poor results, I still think it works. (I haven't given up on corn just because there are days that no deer come to the pile while I'm sitting there.)

I got the idea from this very funny thread here on AT:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=238116&highlight=tampon+deer
.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*Ps*

There ARE pictures in that thread!
.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

make sure she gives you the one with wings..


----------



## trykon1 (Jun 2, 2006)

I know a guy that runs a horse operation and he said that the horses can tell when the ladies are on there rag. He said the studs will start going crazy when they get close to where they can smell them. He said the lady said why is that horse going nuts right now and he said this is no joke but I would have to guess your on your period. He said she turn bright red and said that horse is right.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Cycles and stuff*



Whaack said:


> Ok, my wife and I were talking about this the other day. Maybe I am missing something but I am fairly confident in my female cycle information. When bucks are rutting they are looking for receptive does. That means they are looking for does that are at the peak of their cycle and ready to be bread. Last time I checked when my wife was starting her period it is the LEAST likely time to get her pregnant, which I would assume correlates to does.
> 
> How a bloody tampon would temp a buck into "checking" out a doe I just don't understand. Maybe a ob/gyn could weigh in on this?


Whaack, its all about the smell of oestrogen. Just before that time of month a womans oestrogen levels peak and so the blood also has alot of oestrogen in it and that is what animals can smell. In nature the oestrogen is in the does urine, so the bull will lick the urine and determine, by the amount of oestrogen, if she is receptive or not. What boggles me is that there is quite a difference between human and animal oestrogen, but seems to be close enough not to scare of the bucks.

Oh and yes, a woman CAN get pregnant when she menstruates, it has happened more than you think. It is a myth that it is "safe" during that time.


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

trykon1 said:


> I know a guy that runs a horse operation and he said that the horses can tell when the ladies are on there rag. He said the studs will start going crazy when they get close to where they can smell them. He said the lady said why is that horse going nuts right now and he said this is no joke but I would have to guess your on your period. He said she turn bright red and said that horse is right.


everyone has known someone that thinks it would be cool to have a pet monkey right?

in high school my buddy begged his parents for a monkey... like the one on Friends, Marcel.

That monkey KNEW when a girl was on her cycle! i can't go too much in detail but be would go to his sleeping quarters in the cage and um... not return until the cycling girl left. craziest thing!

anyways, just always been curious. the scent wicks are gonna be hung on a very small clover plot that is very secluded. i have not even hunted this area and there is deer sign everywhere so i don't think it will be hard to catch a couple deer with they're nose to it.

i just wonder if they will return to visit it or just sniff in passing by.


----------



## YooperKenny (Jun 21, 2006)

buckeyboy said:


> make sure she gives you the one with wings..



Q: What did the tampon say to the fart?


A: "You are the wind beneath my wings!"


----------



## Chris/AL (Oct 3, 2009)

trykon1 said:


> I know a guy that runs a horse operation and he said that the horses can tell when the ladies are on there rag. He said the studs will start going crazy when they get close to where they can smell them. He said the lady said why is that horse going nuts right now and he said this is no joke but I would have to guess your on your period. He said she turn bright red and said that horse is right.


Dolphins are the same way, except they are a bit more aggressive.


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

DXTFREAK said:


> Only in Memphis!


Huey, you know how i roll dude...


----------



## mrbreeze (Feb 1, 2008)

Whaack said:


> Ok, my wife and I were talking about this the other day. Maybe I am missing something but I am fairly confident in my female cycle information. When bucks are rutting they are looking for receptive does. That means they are looking for does that are at the peak of their cycle and ready to be bread. Last time I checked when my wife was starting her period it is the LEAST likely time to get her pregnant, which I would assume correlates to does.
> 
> How a bloody tampon would temp a buck into "checking" out a doe I just don't understand. Maybe a ob/gyn could weigh in on this?


This is exactly right. If you hanging a blood drenched tampon from a tree you are simply providing an unusual odor in the woods that a deer (doe or buck) might check out. If you are going to use a tampon with your lady's scent on it...you want it during her most fertile time, which I think is about 14days before period. Seems like that was about the time whe we were trying to get pregnant. Nevertheless, your girl will know eaxctly the right time to give you a sample.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

OMG.. you're sick.


----------



## mrbreeze (Feb 1, 2008)

Great...something else for waddell to put his name on.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

BigBirdVA said:


> Well I knew it wouldn't take long for someone to market this idea. Picked up these at Dick's yesterday. Supposed to bring in the big boys.


I'd hate to see the size of the gal who uses these !


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

mrbreeze said:


> Great...something else for waddell to put his name on.:set1_rolf2:


bonecollector tampons.....LOL


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

This gives a whole new meaning to Uncle Ted's Blood Brothers.


----------



## jamesp59 (Aug 10, 2003)

How do you guys think Tiffany Lakosky always shoots big deer. Lee just keeps it a secret and won't tell anyone. J/P


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

Bowfreak4life said:


> Ohh, man this is going to get good. but really, I think there is something fishy going on.


ukey:


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

The menstrual cycle and estrous cycle are different things. Animals that go through estrous only breed at "that time of the month." Do a little research on it... it'll work


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

the first trail cam pics will be the best... i will have a buddy coming along to film for me. 

before we get to the stand im handing him the bag and telling him to go hang my scent wicks up in front of the camera... we should get a great reaction shot.:mg:


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

He will probably throw up, which will be a priceless story and pic!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Tampons dont have wings guys.....Maxi-pads do.....

This message brought to you by Stay Free.....


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

deerhuntinfool said:


> the first trail cam pics will be the best... i will have a buddy coming along to film for me.
> 
> before we get to the stand im handing him the bag and telling him to go hang my scent wicks up in front of the camera... we should get a great reaction shot.:mg:


Bwahahahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

I just wear them and use them as a cover scent.


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

nstrut said:


> I just wear them and use them as a cover scent.


ukey:

i just puked in my mouth.... oh well time to go home for lunch and see what the scent wick fairy left me under the sink:killpain:


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't know to LMAO or throw up....this has got to be the most unique thread of the year


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

COATED said:


> I don't know to LMAO or throw up....this has got to be the most unique thread of the year


Well...it seems your username is appropriate.


----------



## Sal Sorrento (Aug 20, 2007)

ny911 said:


> tampons dont have wings guys.....maxi-pads do.....
> 
> This message brought to you by stay free.....


lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monarchcx (Apr 2, 2008)

3 pages and no pictures yet....LOL...in for later!

For the record, I think it will work. The fresher the better.


----------



## Ol' Toxey (Dec 8, 2008)

I think someone said this well before:

At best it works, at worst your just a dude in cammo sitting in the woods by yourself watching your old ladies plug swing from a limb. 

Perspective is hell


----------



## 1smoothredneck (Jan 14, 2005)

They make good scent wicks, but I'd never use a used one!!ukey:
If any of you guys use one as a scent wick, DO NOT just stick it in the bottle
of scent. You will NEVER get it out... not that I know or anything:sad:


----------



## shakedown (Nov 19, 2007)

1smoothredneck said:


> They make good scent wicks, but I'd never use a used one!!ukey:
> If any of you guys use one as a scent wick, DO NOT just stick it in the bottle
> of scent. You will NEVER get it out... not that I know or anything:sad:


lol!!!


----------



## MushroomHound (Aug 18, 2005)

deerhuntinfool said:


> them ).
> 
> i was gonna use them for wicks but they were deoderant springtime fresh scentedukey:



Why are they scented? Who's gonna stick there head down there and take a big whiff after she yanks one out??


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

MushroomHound said:


> Why are they scented? Who's gonna stick there head down there and take a big whiff after she yanks one out??


ha i dunno but someone somewhere has... kinda like the warning on hairspray.

DO NOT USE THIS PRODUCT WHILE SMOKING.

some ****** actually busted out a can of aqua net in they're trailer with a Marlboro Red hangin out of their mouth and was mad with the results.


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

i am seriously worried about the "freshness" of the wicks.

should i keep them in the frezzer or fridge? next to my bottle of white zinfandel?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

1smoothredneck said:


> They make good scent wicks, but I'd never use a used one!!ukey:
> If any of you guys use one as a scent wick, DO NOT just stick it in the bottle
> of scent. You will NEVER get it out... not that I know or anything:sad:


:set1_rolf2:

Good luck and I hope it works!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Yes! Freeze them bad boys! Then throw one on the floor of yer truck with the heater on the way to the stand so it thaws...


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

NY911 said:


> Yes! Freeze them bad boys! Then throw one on the floor of yer truck with the heater on the way to the stand so it thaws...


no way dude... that stank is staying in the bag until it gets to the branch its being hung on!

seriously put them in the freezer?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

deerhuntinfool said:


> no way dude... that stank is staying in the bag until it gets to the branch its being hung on!
> 
> seriously put them in the freezer?



Yes...freeze them...and yes..thaw them...in a bag if need be.


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

*finally pics*

here is our gracious donor... everyone say thank you!


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

I asked my wife about this and she told me to get one from my girlfriend:mg::mg::mg::mg::mg:


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

NY911 said:


> Yes...freeze them...and yes..thaw them...in a bag if need be.


yes sir! the scent wick bag will be moved to the freezer ASAP! crap i gotta get home. now leaving work 12 minutes early to get them in the freezer!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Excellent...nice donor too...LOL>


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

tombstone01 said:


> I asked my wife about this and she told me to get one from my girlfriend:mg::mg::mg::mg::mg:


get one from your wife and girlfriend! two different scents will confuse the bucks... perhaps 2 different does in heat?


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

yea i wanna see pics on how she removes them!!!!!:teeth:

hey don't blame me he's the one posting the thread about his wifes scent wicks:set1_rolf2:


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

deerhuntinfool said:


> get one from your wife and girlfriend! two different scents will confuse the bucks... perhaps 2 different does in heat?


deerhuntinfool, do you hunt in TN or cross the border and come south?


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

deerhuntinfool said:


> first and foremost i will be the first to say that us even thinking about doing this is SICK!!ukey:
> 
> But I'll do anything for a crack at a nice buck!
> 
> ...



Just one question. Who asked who about this? I mean if she did, then she likes the fact you hunt. But if you did how come she didn't smack you silly?
Let me know if this works, it sound just like something I could creep my wife out with!


----------



## SBXT (Sep 15, 2009)

tombstone01 said:


> I asked my wife about this and she told me to get one from my girlfriend:mg::mg::mg::mg::mg:



oh man, how did the wife find out about her!!!!!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been trying to get my wife to help me out with this but she has been telling me no for the last 2 years. This would be the best week for me to try if you smell what I'm steppin in, lol. I'll see if I can get another test goin here in IL but she'll prolly say no. Again.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

I broke my nose during a football game and it was bleeding through the gauze profusely, so they took me out of the game. I desperately wanted back in, so the trainer got an OB tampon and shoved it up my nose. It worked perfectly. That is, until I took it out. It had swelled my nostril about triple the size and was SO sore I couldn't even touch it. It hurt for two weeks.

I have used tampons soaked in chicken liver blood on a treble hook for catfishing. Reel it in re-dip it and throw it back out. It works really well and the string keeps it on the hook well. The cotton does dissipate after awhile, so you have to replace them a few times, but if you get the Dollar Tree ones it isn't expensive at all.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I just remembered something. When my wife and I were dating, she used to work for the local day care center. Well they took the kid to the Reindeer Ranch nearby, and she got charged by a big stag reindeer. and yes it was her time. So I don't see why it wouldn't work, somewhat anyway.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

NY911 said:


> Tampons dont have wings guys.....Maxi-pads do.....
> 
> This message brought to you by Stay Free.....


im pretty sure you don't know what wings them guys are talking about......


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

scent wicks are in the freezer!


----------



## BeeCee (Oct 22, 2007)

Is this thread really necessary?


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

BeeCee said:


> Is this thread really necessary?


completely


----------



## lakrat (Oct 22, 2005)

:whip:


----------



## SBXT (Sep 15, 2009)

IL 88 said:


> completely


totally:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

5 years ago I was joking with a guy about using my wifes used tampons for luring deer in close. This guy knows I shoot 2 bucks a year so he said he was going to try it. His wife went along with him and gave him a used one. That evening he hung it from a tree branch 20 yards from his stand and shot a nice 8pt. Now every year he uses them and gets a buck. I never have tried this but maybe it does work.


----------



## Deadfall (Apr 9, 2008)

BeeCee said:


> Is this thread really necessary?


"Necessary? Is it necessary for me to drink my own urine? No! But I do it anyway cause it's sterile and I like the taste" -Patches O'Houlihan _Dodgeball_

There's one for you movie buffs that will keep this thread near the top.....all in the name of science, of course! :wink:


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

In reference to an earlier post about horses, I have seen how stupid a stud will get when a woman who is on her period is around. Took us a while to figure out what was wrong with him, but once she left, he started settling back down. My wife is willing to provide me with samples for this experiment. Should be next week, which would be a perfect time...I'm seriously considering it. :confused3:


----------



## PONCH1098 (Sep 15, 2009)

Epic!!!


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

BeeCee said:


> Is this thread really necessary?


absolutly... just a few more days until the test!


----------



## Grateful Hunter (Feb 11, 2009)

I respect the question and experimentation, however you need not post pics for me. 

I will believe that it shall work! Last November I was on a ranch in South Texas with the little woman who just started her monthly cycle. I have never been covered up by so many bucks of all sizes, each and every one of them approached down wind of us. Maybe it was coincidental and location then again when I was by myself it did not happen. Second night we sat together and were covered up with bucks again.

Estrogen is flowing and bucks came in on us, simple as that. Now not one single doe came in and we were on doe control, go figure.


----------



## Deuce Frehley (Nov 21, 2008)

mrbreeze said:


> Great...something else for waddell to put his name on.:set1_rolf2:


Blood Collector?


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> I've been trying to get my wife to help me out with this but she has been telling me no for the last 2 years. This would be the best week for me to try if you smell what I'm steppin in, lol. I'll see if I can get another test goin here in IL but she'll prolly say no. Again.


i had to treat mine to a $60 sushi dinner. try to bribe her.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Some of you guys are funny.........i take it you've never changed your kids pampers after feeding them gerbers pea's...........a tampon is mild compared to that.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Lmao


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

wwooowww...you guys need to get out hunting...

So according to all of you experts, I should watch out I don't get charged by a buck walking into my stand tonight...duh


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

IChim2 said:


> Some of you guys are funny.........i take it you've never changed your kids pampers after feeding them gerbers pea's...........a tampon is mild compared to that.


im with ya there partner.this guy is my hero my wife would open hand slap me like my daddy if asked.hope it works for ya brother and fun thread better than the lame @$$ threads about waffle this, stole this idea crap.


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Chris get to work fast! We need results.


----------



## YooperKenny (Jun 21, 2006)

deerhuntinfool said:


> i had to treat mine to a $60 sushi dinner. try to bribe her.


Is that some sort of pun? :mg:


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Just keep in mind that this is not a new idea. There was a book published in the early 80's I believe with a true study on using used tampons to attract bucks. I think it was Dr. Kroll, but I may be mistaken. I have been looking for evidence of this book to post, but I cannot find anythng. However, I do know it exists. I know I'm searching for it wrong though.

BTW, tie one to a scent drag and see if a buck comes in following it. If that happens, you will really know it truly works.


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

nstrut said:


> Just keep in mind that this is not a new idea. There was a book published in the early 80's I believe with a true study on using used tampons to attract bucks. I think it was Dr. Kroll, but I may be mistaken. I have been looking for evidence of this book to post, but I cannot find anythng. However, I do know it exists. I know I'm searching for it wrong though.
> 
> BTW, tie one to a scent drag and see if a buck comes in following it. If that happens, you will really know it truly works.


Just read page 2 of this very thread.....


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Tenspot said:


> Just read page 2 of this very thread.....


Thanks. I'm glad someone else remembered that also.


----------



## fordhuntr (Jun 18, 2009)

nstrut said:


> Just keep in mind that this is not a new idea. There was a book published in the early 80's I believe with a true study on using used tampons to attract bucks. I think it was Dr. Kroll, but I may be mistaken. I have been looking for evidence of this book to post, but I cannot find anythng. However, I do know it exists. I know I'm searching for it wrong though.
> 
> BTW, tie one to a scent drag and see if a buck comes in following it. If that happens, you will really know it truly works.


I saw on Amazon a book by Jeff Murray that Dr. Kroll assisted on called Moon Phase Whitetail Hunting, there is a chapter in there called "My secret scent", amazon wont show the actaull pages of that chapter but that was a close as I could find?!?!


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

nstrut said:


> Just keep in mind that this is not a new idea. There was a book published in the early 80's I believe with a true study on using used tampons to attract bucks. I think it was Dr. Kroll, but I may be mistaken. I have been looking for evidence of this book to post, but I cannot find anythng. However, I do know it exists. I know I'm searching for it wrong though.
> 
> BTW, tie one to a scent drag and see if a buck comes in following it. If that happens, you will really know it truly works.


i never thought to use one has a scent drag! great idea!

now i need a tampon with a 10 ft string.... i don't think wifey's gonna like totin that all day long. it may tickle her feet... she hates that.


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lol, this thread is funny, consider me curious. Where are these trail cam pics?


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

bacon27 said:


> Lol, this thread is funny, consider me curious. Where are these trail cam pics?


im gonna set the wicks out this sat in two locations both on well used food plots. i will be up there hunting for a week but i will have internet access at a friends house. i will check the cameras each day around noon ( very easy to slip in and out undetected and will be very scent concious. bad wind to enter the plot than that cm wont get checked.) 

i will post any pics with deer in them up. 

i;m also going to use one of the special wicks as a drag going to the stand.

the wicks are being frozen as they are collected to ensure freshness.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

deerhuntinfool said:


> im gonna set the wicks out this sat in two locations both on well used food plots. i will be up there hunting for a week but i will have internet access at a friends house. i will check the cameras each day around noon ( very easy to slip in and out undetected and will be very scent concious. bad wind to enter the plot than that cm wont get checked.)
> 
> i will post any pics with deer in them up.
> 
> ...


freshness:mg:


----------



## bigscott (Apr 13, 2008)

deerslayer451 said:


> all im saying is...IT WORKS...DEER AND BEAR


yes it does work !!!


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I have just got my wife to read this thread. and the answer is still NO! I don't think she would want it to work because then I would always be asking!:vom:


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

YooperKenny said:


> Q: What did the tampon say to the fart?
> 
> 
> A: "You are the wind beneath my string!"


I fixed that for you...you 'blew' it


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

All I have to say is gross, gross and gross. Theres no way in heck I would ever give a guy or gal a used one. Just no way, can't pay me to give it up lol. If the deer had any common sense they would run the other way. Nasty. Hanging a piece of cotton in a tree with blood and "liver" on it. Just nasty. Some brave men out that can handle that sort of stuff. lol.


----------



## Kelleborne (Jan 26, 2009)

*****



nostawyroc said:


> THIS THREAD IS USELESS WITHOUT PICS! :darkbeer:


LOL:hippie::crazy:


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

daltongang said:


> I have just got my wife to read this thread. and the answer is still NO! I don't think she would want it to work because then I would always be asking!:vom:


yeah but its better than them just going to waste! tell her it could get flushed to sea and wrapped around a dolphins nose. she wants to help save the dolphins right?


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

Horses&Hunting said:


> All I have to say is gross, gross and gross. Theres no way in heck I would ever give a guy or gal a used one. Just no way, can't pay me to give it up lol. If the deer had any common sense they would run the other way. Nasty. Hanging a piece of cotton in a tree with blood and "liver" on it. Just nasty. Some brave men out that can handle that sort of stuff. lol.


Baby diapers are nasty too, and y'all tell us we have to "man up" and change it anyway.


----------



## fredandsusie1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I am a subscriber now but I definitely would like to see pics from cams.


----------



## crego97 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Subscribed....*

Cant wait to see the outcome... The Pix that is.
Great post, I was reading it in night class last night and the whole class was asking me why I was crying and laughing so hard.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/images/smilies/darkbeer.gif


----------



## fleahopmayor (Jul 25, 2007)

Looking forward to the scientific results. Our rut in Alabama doesn't start until January, so I should have plenty of time to collect the needed "wicks". That is if I don't get slapped!!!


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

good luck to everyone going hunting this weekend. please be safe as well!

i'm sneaking out of here to get the truck loaded and pick up a few last minute supplies.

the special wicks will be stored in a small red cooler with official biohazard stickers so they don't get into the wrong hands and cause unexpected vomiting.

WISH ME LUCK FELLAS AND HERE'S TO SCIENCE!:darkbeer:


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Good luck DHF and don't forget your rubber gloves.......:lol3:

I'm looking forward to the results because I too think it will work!


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Good luck. I can`t wait to see your results. David _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok, so I talked my wife into doing this for me. As a new bowhunter she's realized how hard it is to get the big boys to come by and is willing to let me experiment. Just so happens that this is "the week" and I am stocking the freezer with them. Well, she is anyway. I'll be hitting the timber tomorrow for an all day hunt so I'll let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

Mmmm cant wait to see how this pans out.

A couple of points. 

First up, I cant see why this wouldnt work. I used to do pest control on a horse paddock, and I could always tell when the owner was on. The stallion went nuts and tried to jump her (and the fence holding him back )

I'd be more worried about how to minimize the human scent on these "wicks". After all, they have to be inserted, removed and bagged then hung up. 

If your not carefull, you could end upo with a very confused buck thinking... Its interesting me, but smells of human...

Whats the scientific name of an animal that like huming humans??? *joke btw*


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Celtic Dragon said:


> Mmmm cant wait to see how this pans out.
> 
> A couple of points.
> 
> ...


I hear ya on that & its a great point but, I just have to see if it works. And at this point, I've got my wife baggin them up & stockin the freezer so I can't back out now, it took weeks of hounding & begging. I'm up for trying anything that is remotely plausible & I figure it can't really hurt anything & I'll never know if I don't give it a whirl.


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

A couple, a bit of private land and trail cam might have been easier.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Celtic Dragon said:


> A couple, a bit of private land and trail cam might have been easier.


I don't own a trail cam & the rut is now.


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

In that case enjoy. 

Might be worth a thought for next year on the run up to the rut. Trying to find out for you whats the best way to store them for you. IIRC freezing breaks down most human enzymes, thus reducing their effectiveness.

Theres an experiment for you, which works best, fresh or frozen.

I'd say 180 degs apart placed the furthest from you hide that you can see, and note which the deer go to first.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

Celtic Dragon said:


> Mmmm cant wait to see how this pans out.
> 
> A couple of points.
> 
> ...


 .. hey guy's .. it doe's:thumb: work! ..:wink: done tried it, just remember to clip all but the most important part that you want the buck's to fall in love with! .. Jon remember me telling you about the duck hunting?


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

Lmfao


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Celtic Dragon said:


> In that case enjoy.
> 
> Might be worth a thought for next year on the run up to the rut. Trying to find out for you whats the best way to store them for you. IIRC freezing breaks down most human enzymes, thus reducing their effectiveness.
> 
> ...


Man, you must have been reading my mind on placement, thats crazy weird. Brain bullets!

Good to know about the freezing thing. I wonder if I could freeze them in liquid nitrogen like the do w/ bull semen and preserve it better.



thumperjack said:


> .. hey guy's .. it doe's:thumb: work! ..:wink: done tried it, just remember to clip all but the most important part that you want the buck's to fall in love with! .. Jon remember me telling you about the duck hunting?


I do Thump, pretty sweet. Glad to know that it works.


----------



## Sal Sorrento (Aug 20, 2007)

*Nickname*

I was reading another post on this and one of the guys called them "ragu pops"!!!! LMAOukey:


----------



## TGunz07 (Jan 20, 2009)

I had my wife convinced to let me use her used ragu pops this year for the rut but I messed that up last month. I got her pregant. Now what am I going to do. Dang it.


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Man, you must have been reading my mind on placement, thats crazy weird. Brain bullets!
> 
> Good to know about the freezing thing. I wonder if I could freeze them in liquid nitrogen like the do w/ bull semen and preserve it better.
> 
> ...


As its only ever going to be short term, I'm thinking something like a very cold small fridge in the mancave. You only have to store for a max of 1 month.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

TGunz07 said:


> I had my wife convinced to let me use her used ragu pops this year for the rut but I messed that up last month. I got her pregant. Now what am I going to do. Dang it.


 she's got any sisters or close friends?:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

you bunch of wusses,,just steal them while there sleeping...make sure you have a new one ready to say sorry hun,,you were leaking thought i would help and not wake you.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

the only thing them stankin things will attract are mackerel to a chum slick:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Toonster (Jan 11, 2009)

deerhuntinfool said:


> first and foremost i will be the first to say that us even thinking about doing this is SICK!!ukey:
> 
> But I'll do anything for a crack at a nice buck!
> 
> ...


Can wait to see the pictures!!! I heard years ago that Tampons works!!!


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

deerhuntinfool said:


> good luck to everyone going hunting this weekend. please be safe as well!
> 
> i'm sneaking out of here to get the truck loaded and pick up a few last minute supplies.
> 
> ...


remind me to never grab a beer from one of your coolers:darkbeer:ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

I hope it works like a charm...he's on my deer league team!!!!


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> you bunch of wusses,,just steal them while there sleeping...make sure you have a new one ready to say sorry hun,,you were leaking thought i would help and not wake you.


 ... now this guy thinking ahead and aint affraid:boxing: of no girl! ..:wink: ''a mans mans''


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Whaack-in reference to your reasoning. I think it's the matter of "the smell" & not the time for pregnacy to the deer. Animals "like deer" go around & LICK their females & stick their nose in their behind. We, as humans DO some of this but I haven't stuck my NOSE where it does not belong. Bucks also piss on their hind legs over the scrape. We as humans no longer do that UNLESS your really sick....
If the used Tampon will bring in a Big Buck, I say, go for it....


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

*Good luck*

Just do the rest of us a favor and make sure you take them out with you when you leave. That's the last thing I want hitting me in the side of the face when I'm creeping into a stand one morning.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

The park close to my house (Lone Elk Park)has a sign at the entrance that says "any women that are menstruating can NOT leave the vehicle". Wonder why?


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

Had a thought about this and might do my own experiment (assuming I can find a willing female as I'm single). As the UK is all firearm hunting, its a no pressure place and my archery club is 100% no pressure, no hunting takes place on there.

The idea I had if anyone wants to copy, please feel free.

Have 3 3d's, they can be shot out or fake for all it matters. I was thinking about building 2 out of that expanding foam builders use, using the proper 3d to make a mould from.

With the 2 fakes, drill holes in the approx location of the vagina and insert the tampon in there after wiping them around the hole.

The reason for 2 fakes is finding out which the deer prefer as the idea I had was use 1 from each end of the human cycle (1 early period, 1 late period).

Then setting up a herd using all 3, set up a couple of trail cams 1 in video mode and 1 in still mode.

Sit back for a month, then collect data.



On the down side, if this works as well as we hope, there is going to be a few confused studs. Not to mention crying studs, lets face it, expanding foam is like 80 grit sand paper and solid, and deer aint exactly gentle when it comes to mating.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

I think this is one for MythBusters


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't get cited for hunting over "bait"...:darkbeer:


----------



## RMac (Feb 4, 2005)

ahunter55 said:


> Whaack-in reference to your reasoning. I think it's the matter of "the smell" & not the time for pregnacy to the deer. Animals "like deer" go around & LICK their females & stick their nose in their behind. We, as humans DO some of this but I haven't stuck my NOSE where it does not belong. Bucks also piss on their hind legs over the scrape. We as humans no longer do that UNLESS your really sick....
> If the used Tampon will bring in a Big Buck, I say, go for it....


LMAO. My wife wants to know what I`m laughing at.:smile:


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

I wanna know how this turns out. I dont think it is any grosser than that still steaming buck seamen they sold a few years ago.


----------



## Cmcdonald1955 (Aug 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW!ukey:ukey: i just read 5 pages of this. It was like a car wreck could not stop looking.


----------



## timbermutt (Dec 11, 2007)

cthuntfish said:


> just do the rest of us a favor and make sure you take them out with you when you leave. That's the last thing i want hitting me in the side of the face when i'm creeping into a stand one morning.


lol, gross


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

hdracer said:


> Don't get cited for hunting over "bait"...:darkbeer:


:chortle:now that would be funny:chortle: woudn't it! That'll be just like that one deputy who thought he had caught me red handed with a beer bottle in my hand/lap while the driver was getting cited! .. something about open container law? .. that is until he found :vomut what was in there! .:brushteeth:. when you gotta go .:chortle:. you gotta go


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

RMac said:


> LMAO. My wife wants to know what I`m laughing at.:smile:


 Don't tell her anything all! .:behindsof just peep over and gently ask her if she needs you to go/''RUN'' to the store for her to pick up some grocery items for her like butter,milk,''tampons'',swiss chease,''kotex'',bread,eggs,some big Weiner's or something? .. and then you are in business:thumb: for yourself! and don't have to worry about the OL:ballchain asking anymore questions, :wink:because you'll be hunting!


----------



## guruofdirt (Sep 28, 2009)

cant wait to see the results of this,the pre rut is just getting started here and they r cruising and chasing some,plus my better half is only days out from being able to try this myself.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow my wife and 3 girls are all hitting this week,,,and i just found out that they come in different colors!!!!!!! its like a size thing,,yellow i think is small and blue is bigger and so on,,,,,,,,,


----------



## the goat (Feb 12, 2008)

cthuntfish said:


> just do the rest of us a favor and make sure you take them out with you when you leave. That's the last thing i want hitting me in the side of the face when i'm creeping into a stand one morning.


lmao!!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

i told the wife about this thread. Before I could even ask, she said no


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> Wow my wife and 3 girls are all hitting this week,,,and i just found out that they come in different colors!!!!!!! its like a size thing,,yellow i think is small and blue is bigger and so on,,,,,,,,,


That could be part 2 of the experiment, does age of the supplier make a difference too???

Man, theres times I hate having been brought up in a scientific house.....


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

lets see some pics and results


----------



## brandon1008 (Oct 24, 2007)

wow! that UK guy is something else!!

LMAO... single.. no kidding!!


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

brandon1008 said:


> wow! that UK guy is something else!!
> 
> LMAO... single.. no kidding!!



Ahh, there is a reason I think like this..

Both parents are consvervationists, and I hunt. Not to mention, all of us are scientificly trained, and I like problem solving. If something is worth brain time, then I do it properly and well planned.

Hell, I'm unusual, I know, I've already been told that.

I'm single through choice, call it trust issues after the ***** of the ex.


----------



## Supernaut88 (Mar 1, 2009)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> Wow my wife and 3 girls are all hitting this week,,,and i just found out that they come in different colors!!!!!!! its like a size thing,,yellow i think is small and blue is bigger and so on,,,,,,,,,


It'll look like a christmas tree out there:teeth:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, I hung one up yesterday above me in the tree stand & I don't know if it was a coincidence or not but I had bucks running all over the place downwind of me like they were searching for something, saw lots of action just nothing in range cuz some does come through & distracted the bucks. I have a few more in the freezer & I'll be putting them out this upcoming weekend to give it another try, I'll keep it posted.


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

Sounds like you need a drag trail. A nice long S should do it.

1 just above deer head height would be interesting to see as they would be inches from it and would become a pointer.

And we need pics!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Celtic Dragon said:


> Sounds like you need a drag trail. A nice long S should do it.
> 
> 1 just above deer head height would be interesting to see as they would be inches from it and would become a pointer.
> 
> And we need pics!!!


I'll do a drag next time I'm out, don't know why I didn't do that anyway.

I'll also hang one over a scrape next time I'm out in the lickin branches.

Yeah right, my wife is pretty understanding but she won't even let me post pics of her let alone a used plug, lol


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> I'll do a drag next time I'm out, don't know why I didn't do that anyway.
> 
> I'll also hang one over a scrape next time I'm out in the lickin branches.
> 
> Yeah right, my wife is pretty understanding but she won't even let me post pics of her let alone a used plug, lol



I meant pics of the deer activity...


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Celtic Dragon said:


> I meant pics of the deer activity...


 gottcha, for a minute I was like, huh, don't know why anyone would want to see that, lol. Will do though, I hope to get some video as well.


----------



## Kevin85 (Jul 9, 2006)

can't wait for the results....


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

:set1_thinking:You do know guy's that if this video is successful as i think it will be, it'll mean 'WAR'' with all the :ballchainLadie's who has picked up on this thread! .:chortle:.. BECAUSE THEY'LL WANT TO PUT A PRICE TAG ON THAT:tongue: OL' FACTORY MACHINE!:chortle:


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

thumperjack said:


> :set1_thinking:You do know guy's that if this video is successful as i think it will be, it'll mean 'WAR'' with all the :ballchainLadie's who has picked up on this thread! .:chortle:.. BECAUSE THEY'LL WANT TO PUT A PRICE TAG ON THAT:tongue: OL' FACTORY MACHINE!:chortle:


Oh thats it, give em ideas why don't you!!!!


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

Now it is offical. I have now heard it all.


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

this needs to go back to the top for others to read. Many people are awaiting answers and pictures.


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

I wanna know the outcome. Did it work?


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

The doghouse and couch industry will be booming if this works.


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Well, I hung one up yesterday above me


You hung it above you! Brave fella you are.... that thing could've fell down the back of your collar causing all sorts of movements in the stand... or even falling outa the stand. :lol:


----------



## Crazywolf450r (Oct 21, 2009)

Haha I just asked my gf if I could borrow some of her scent wicks if the idea works. She laughed at me but she agreed. I can't wait to see if this is a success!


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

thumperjack said:


> :set1_thinking:You do know guy's that if this video is successful as i think it will be, it'll mean 'WAR'' with all the :ballchainLadie's who has picked up on this thread! .:chortle:.. BECAUSE THEY'LL WANT TO PUT A PRICE TAG ON THAT:tongue: OL' FACTORY MACHINE!:chortle:




Im pretty sure there is already a price on them "ol factory machines"... lol


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Since my friend has had luck using his wifes tampons I think I will have to try this. But I will have to try it during gun season. And this all started out being a joke 5 years ago with my friend even my wife laughed about it. If this does work maybe it could be a money maker but what would you call the lure?:smile:


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

wis_archer said:


> The doghouse and couch industry will be booming if this works.


what are you talking about? ..:chortle: this hole :fear:''THREAD'' have already gotten most of them poor guy's in the dog house or worse,:chortle: kicked out of the house already!


----------



## JitterBug84 (Apr 11, 2009)

this should be interesting let us know how it works for ya


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

curious to see the results ...


----------



## marzo91 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Pullin' the plug...*

I've read through 6 pages of this stuff and still haven't seen any big buck pictures as promised. 

I'm pullin' the plug on this thread.


----------



## Avit187 (Nov 10, 2009)

It will work...

My Grandfather told me stories on how they did this over 40 years ago. Not a new idea at all, and has been done by the old timers for years.

I can remember the first time i showed him a bottle of deer piss. His reaction was "why pay for scent when you can get it free."


----------



## Mike Trump (Sep 3, 2004)

marzo91 said:


> I've read through 6 pages of this stuff and still haven't seen any big buck pictures as promised.
> 
> I'm pullin' the plug on this thread.


Yea, I kinda' feel like this post is just stringing us along....


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Stringing?????*

:star: A little pun there?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Is there anyway to put it in a mist bottle so it can be sprayed? Iagree with the freezing and heating it up, but i would put it on the dash on defrost to thaw it.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Looks like I am fixing to put this theory into service soon.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

oh, wait, maybe lay it on your thermacell, that should get it hot and steamy!


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

Hasn't:dontknow: anyone gotten any pic's or any result's yet? .. and on that note,:set1_thinking: i have this awesome ideal that i think would work, but if any of them:ballchain gal's was peeking in on this thread and read it! Then:tape: I'd probably become or as to matter, ''anyone who tried to use this ideal would become the most HUNTED:fear: man on AT''!


----------



## attak (Dec 25, 2008)

Let your wife or girlfriend walk around the woods.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

In my house, I have a plastic recepticle under each bathroom sink where the used ones "magically" appear (along with other used/unwanted items like tissues, empty toothpaste tubes, etc).

I tend to know when it is a good time to harvest them.

No one ever asks permission to put them in there, and I don't ask permission to remove them!
.


----------



## RICE ETR (Oct 15, 2007)

So I just showed my wife this thread....she said that she thought I had a hunting problem but can see some people have it worse...lol.
Then she said she really really loves me but no I can not have one of her used sticks of dynamite.......dangit!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

RICE ETR said:


> So I just showed my wife this thread....she said that she thought I had a hunting problem but can see some people have it worse...lol.
> Then she said she really really loves me but no I can not have one of her used sticks of dynamite.......dangit!


For the love of god man, just steal it from the trash! I take the trash out, so anything they throw away i have the option to keep! 

You could always go dumpster diving in places which lots of women frequent.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> You could always go dumpster diving in places which lots of women frequent.


"Well officer, to be honest I was looking for......"


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

seems this thread is still flowing


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

*wick on a string*

the wick on a string has to be in the picture how else are we really goin to know if it works.


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

someone, anyone ----- did you get results???


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

jkcerda said:


> seems this thread is still flowing


why yes, yes it does


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

zmax hunter said:


> You could always go dumpster diving in places which lots of women frequent.


This very well may have been the most messed up post ever on archery talk, what if you were to happen to get a really old one that had been in the trash for a while, you know you would have to unwrap it to find out........


----------



## csssys1 (Aug 24, 2009)

went out hunting the other day used a fresh tampoon over a scrape on a ridgeline, 20 minutes later 7 deer walked straight at me, my opinion i think it works...you guys decide? :thumbs_up:thumbs_do


----------



## trav83 (Mar 18, 2007)

Wheres the pics at? If it works so good then there should be a handfull of trail cam pics of bucks sniffing them, or some harvest pictures w/ the deer,bow, and tampon lol


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

why3zx said:


> This very well may have been the most messed up post ever on archery talk, what if you were to happen to get a really old one that had been in the trash for a while, you know you would have to unwrap it to find out........


Hey, not every man here has a woman friend that will give him what he needs,...I'm just trying to help a fellow hunter :becky:

btw, i have 3 ladies in the house,....hmmm :ninja::shade:


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

why3zx said:


> This very well may have been the most messed up post ever on archery talk, *what if you were to happen to get a really old one that had been in the trash for a while,* you know you would have to unwrap it to find out........


Well,... :dontknow:.perhaps you could soak it in distilled water to help freshen it?


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

I cant believe I just read 7 pages of this


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

With a longer string it could be a drag.....


----------



## jumpinjack (May 28, 2009)

But my wife also has a yeast infection. Think it'll still work?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

jumpinjack said:


> But my wife also has a yeast infection. Think it'll still work?





why3zx said:


> This very well may have been the most messed up post ever on archery talk, what if you were to happen to get a really old one that had been in the trash for a while, you know you would have to unwrap it to find out........


And you thought my post was bad,.......


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

thumperjack said:


> Hasn't:dontknow: anyone gotten any pic's or any result's yet? .. and on that note,:set1_thinking: *i have this awesome ideal that i think would work, but if any of them:ballchain gal's was peeking in on this thread and read it! Then:tape: I'd probably become or as to matter, ''anyone who tried to use this ideal would become the most HUNTED:fear: man on AT*''!


Might as well spill the beans since I'd guess the Does that have found this thread are already disgusted so how much more madder could they get?


----------



## STILLhntr777 (Sep 11, 2009)

*I don't know...*

Interesting... Kinda. But not right man!


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

mathews goat said:


> I wanna know how this turns out. I dont think it is any grosser than that still steaming buck seamen they sold a few years ago.


How would you like to have that guys job? "I got it, I got it, nope I don't got it!"


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

jumpinjack said:


> But my wife also has a yeast infection. Think it'll still work?


You will only attract bakers with those! LOl

OK>>>I tried it today...nothing...
The only thing it did was make me not want to look in the direction it was hanging!ukey:


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

thumperjack said:


> :set1_thinking:You do know guy's that if this video is successful as i think it will be, it'll mean 'WAR'' with all the :ballchainLadie's who has picked up on this thread! .:chortle:.. BECAUSE THEY'LL WANT TO PUT A PRICE TAG ON THAT:tongue: OL' FACTORY MACHINE!:chortle:


Thay already have all of the "OL' Factory and half the $. Now they really do want all of the $$!


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

RICE ETR said:


> .. So I just showed my wife this thread..


''WOW'':fear:.. you can't give them the ammo against you bro! .:wink:. ''Be:behindsof sneaky about it!''


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Hopefully will have some pics if my old Moultrie is still working properly. Hung the first one out today, and will refresh it tomorrow afternoon. It is hung in an area along the edge of a field where I have seen bucks travelling.


----------



## CraigL (Oct 29, 2005)

If it works, maybe Primos will make a synthatic version and put in look a like pads!:shade:


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

ttt for some pictures.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Seems as if the flow of information here has petered out???????


----------



## DitchTiger (Nov 7, 2009)

If this really works there are going to be deer hunters stalking women that are buying tampons at the grocery store. lol. Especially if they buy the ones for a "heavy" day. lol.


----------



## Arkapig (May 4, 2009)

10,000 page views. Holy hades.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

DitchTiger said:


> If this really works there are going to be deer hunters stalking women that are buying tampons at the grocery store. lol. Especially if they buy the ones for a "heavy" day. lol.


i wonder:noidea: what the fines would be on that?:chortle:


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

waywardson said:


> Hopefully will have some pics if my old Moultrie is still working properly. Hung the first one out today, and will refresh it tomorrow afternoon. It is hung in an area along the edge of a field where I have seen bucks travelling.


:fencing: come on guys, show ''a sense of pride & accomplishment and let them :ballchaingals know who the ''DADDY IS'' and don't be scared to hold up them ''REDLOVE'N POP:tongue:LICKLER'S'' with a pic of them bucks a checking them out! :chortle:

:nixon: I was held hostage with a bow held too my head as I was ''FORCED'' to write this by a ''bunch of crazy women who just lost their ''ALIMONY'' in court!'':chortle:


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

I think I will just stick to Tinks.ukey:


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

:moviecorn:moviecorn:moviecorn:moviecorn


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

deerhuntinfool said:


> first and foremost i will be the first to say that us even thinking about doing this is SICK!!ukey:
> 
> But I'll do anything for a crack at a nice buck!
> 
> ...


-----------------

Hey TN

I am very sorry i didn't get over here sooner. 

You see it dose work. I used this method for many years. Now i am 74 years young. Shapes have changed, some what. From my day and time. But the oder is still the same. ukey:

But what i really wanted to relate to you. Is you are getting it from the wrong source.Some one is pulling your leg here. 
You see ]  you haft to get your self a clean dry pad. Then a pair of high boots. Next you need this goat. And take the clean dry pad. And swab the goats rear. U see the goat is in the deer family of gene's and estrous.

Ps. how you handle this, and pass it on.Is now left in your hands.


----------



## socalhuntr (Feb 4, 2007)

i can see it now girls. sell your used tampons on Ebay . your going to get rich off this:wink:


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

waywardson said:


> Hopefully will have some pics if my old Moultrie is still working properly. Hung the first one out today, and will refresh it tomorrow afternoon. It is hung in an area along the edge of a field where I have seen bucks travelling.


I am starting to have my doubts about this now. without success photos its hard to believe it will work , maybe tomarow sumone on here will get lucky since more of us will be out :darkbeer:


----------



## jgory (Aug 28, 2005)

Yucky time ???????


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> -----------------
> 
> Hey TN
> 
> ...


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

Unk Bond said:


> -----------------
> 
> Hey TN
> 
> ...


My Grandfather was a big **** hunter and he tied a goat with every **** dog. he said that Billy will beat the snot out of that dog and he will never run deer. he said a goat smells just like a deer. So when I read this thread I wondered if a goats estrous cycle would be like a deer? That would be closer than a human.


----------



## fredandsusie1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I am still not believing this. None of this brave men who have hung them out there have any pictures? Until I see pics I am not going to end up in the dog house.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

I still dont know about his either, but honestly, now that i think about it, the 2 times that my GF was hunting with me, she was on the rag, and we saw numeroud deer those nights.


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Aunt flow dont visit our house anymore. My wife dont carry the scent making tools anymore. I will have to take everyones word on this experiment.


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Unk Bond said:


> Unk Bond said:
> 
> 
> > -----------------
> ...


----------



## Majerie (Jun 18, 2009)

I wonder if pads would work the same? My wife does not like tampoons and wont even help with one or two... Now the question do I try her pads or talk to my best friend about snaging some of his wife's pops for me... :darkbeer:


----------



## SKyNYrDCHiEF (Nov 13, 2008)

With all the interest in this and the $$$ makin possibilities I'm goin to start making my own buck juice, I can send it too ya frozen or still steaming, matter of fact its pretty slow this morning I might as well start on a fresh batch right now, I guess this empty tinks bottle will have to do LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

all you men out there do realize that when the female is "bleeding" she isnt actually in heat...heat comes after that....pre-estrus is bleeding..estrus is actually a straw colored gewy secreation......not usually found on a womens tampon....:thumbs_up

animals are still kinda attracted to the "bloody" stage...but not like the estrus stage...and only in the estrus stage is the female excepting of the male...also...most tampons now a day are scented.....flourals actually.....I dont spray down with perfume smelling like flowers to go hunting and attract deer...but then again i dont with blood either.....just some tactful info....


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG you crazy/sick American men! ukey::lol:

Good thing I am woman.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> OMG you crazy/sick American men! ukey::lol:
> 
> Good thing I am woman.


who's by the way probably is very successful at harvesting large game animals, and ''don't have buy any scent'' because :drummer''SHE HAS HER OWN''):tape:''THE OL'FACTORTY SYSTEM IS STILL WORKING FINE AND ON TIME!'':chortle:


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

herTHINGarchery said:


> all you men out there do realize that when the female is "bleeding" she isn't actually in heat...heat comes after that....pre-estrus is bleeding..estrus is actually a straw colored gewy secreation......not usually found on a womens tampon....:thumbs_up
> 
> animals are still kinda attracted to the "bloody" stage...but not like the estrus stage...and only in the estrus stage is the female excepting of the male...also...most tampons now a day are scented.....flourals actually.....I don't spray down with perfume smelling like flowers to go hunting and attract deer...but then again i don't with blood either.....just some tactful info....


 .. :behindsof ''Then why are there more bucks cruising your(a women in cycle) stand than a stand of a gal that's not in cycle?'' .:whip2:. MMmmm can you answer that one? ..:wink:. it's certainly not because your female,beautiful,smell good, or you walk with a wiggle!


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> OMG you crazy/sick American men! ukey::lol:
> 
> Good thing I am woman.



Sorry hun, its not all our USA cousins contributing to this thread!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

QUOTE=Celtic Dragon;1056133661]Sorry hun, its not all our USA cousins contributing to this thread! [/QUOTE]

Well - U - C - for me. Thats where it all started for me. In Kent county England, along the Thames River. So you C , my sead hasn't changed much. :set1_CHAPLIN3:


----------



## Kelleborne (Jan 26, 2009)

bowmanhunter said:


> I cant believe I just read 7 pages of this



+1


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Unk Bond said:


> QUOTE=]Celtic Dragon;1056133661]Sorry hun, its not all our USA cousins contributing to this thread!





> Well - U - C - for me. Thats where it all started for me. In Kent county England, along the Thames River. So you C , my sead hasn't changed much. :set1_CHAPLIN3:


I think nearly every American comes from Irish, Scottish or English lineage, every time i'm over there people flock to hear my accent, im like :set1_thinking: :high5:


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

For those of you that have woman that wont give a sample, try public restrooms. I found this recepticle in a Safeway bathroom this evening. If your wondering, NO I didnt take any. I could'nt even muster up courage to open the recepticle.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

Theelkhunter said:


> For those of you that have woman that wont give a sample, try public restrooms. I found this recepticle in a Safeway bathroom this evening. If your wondering, NO I didnt take any. I could'nt even muster up courage to open the recepticle.


OMG is a gold mine:thumbs_up






Or should i say you hit the Mother Load!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

You'd have to be a complete moron to even consider doing something like that.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> OMG is a gold mine:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> 
> ...




U know] i was a janitor at one time. In a Lady's shoe factory. 6 floors of women.  Talk about a Mother Load!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just think. I should have been rich by now.


----------



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

deerhuntinfool said:


> I am only concerned about keeping them fresh.... She will be donating until Friday and I will start hanging sat afternoon. They are being kept under the sink wrapped in to in a ziplock.
> 
> Should I keep the back in the fridge or freezer?
> 
> ...


Does your Doe know what Info your sharing! WOW!!!


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

htb said:


> Does your Doe know what Info your sharing! WOW!!!


 ..obvisiously he:rip: found out the hard way,well because he hasn't been back on here to post his results and sadly he:eek2: probably wound up as a ''Lorena Bobbitt'' victim! .. And them :ballchaingals are too darn sneaky and they seem to know everything :spy:your up too! ... that's why you can't:behindsof let them know what your up too!:chortle: 

PLEASE NOTE .:tape:..''I WAS HELD HOSTAGE AND WAS FORCED TO SAY ALL THESE THINGS BY A LONELY,ANGRY WOMEN, WHO'S JUST LOST ALL HER ALIMONY IN COURT AND SHE HELD A BOW TO MY HEAD WHILE I WAS FORCED TO TYPE!'':chortle:


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

nostawyroc said:


> THIS THREAD IS USELESS WITHOUT PICS! :darkbeer:


Just scanned quickly thru 8 pages and haven't seen a pic of a dead deer! Debate is pretty much useless since it appears no one has killed a deer using one of these 'used' feminine products,and, to quote MythBusters, "BUSTED"!


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

IChim2 said:


> They will bring deer in.......but also yotes,dogs etc......


And flies if it's warm enough.


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

*Back from hunting!!*

well i'm back from a very slow week of hunting and yes i do have results!

here are my conclusions:

1. i am a ****** for even considering doing this. i should have my mouth washed out with soap and my fingers cut off because i had to handle these vile, disgusting scent wicks.

2. never loan any special scent wicks to other members in your hunting party. they will get really mad at you no matter how funny you and your buddies think it is. 

3. although they didnt draw deer to the trail cam one did mysteriously vanish without a pic to explain what happened to it.

4. Dogs love these special scent wicks. if deer enjoyed them as much as Nate, the camp Wiemerainer than i would have enough venison to feed Ethiopia.

i set the the first wick out and the next day at noon it was gone. no pic to show what happened. i know it didnt blow off because i tied it to a limb.

after going back to freshen the wick site i left the bag with the other 4 wicks on the back of my four wheeler. hours later after my nap i found the chewed up bag in the front yard of my camper. my buddies dog chewed through the bag and ate them. yes ATE them. we found pices of string in poo piles.

i was able to hand one in a film canister to my buddy Caleb one morning. told him it had Special Golden in there. at 6:05 i get a text that i will get banned for posting. i thought it was pretty funny but he didnt. he came back to camp at went straight to my cooler and began throwing Bud Lights into the air asking if I thought that was funny too. Personally i thought that was a little uncalled for.

all in all it was a fun expirament and i will try again in another month. bucks are still running around together sparring and i havent seen any chasing going on yet. lots of scrapes and pre rut activity. on a serious note though i still think that if i hang these and a buck is cruising through and gets a whiff he will come check it out. i will be trying this in a few weeks again.


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

deerhuntinfool said:


> well i'm back from a very slow week of hunting and yes i do have results!
> 
> here are my conclusions:
> 
> ...


WOW....you still alive.


Very funny post, good lcuk in your ensueing tests....


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

deerhuntinfool said:


> well i'm back from a very slow week of hunting and yes i do have results!
> 3. although they didnt draw deer to the trail cam one did mysteriously vanish without a pic to explain what happened to it.


 .. I have seen ''deer chew'' on them before! ... I too at one time or another have lost some of them ''REDLOVE'NOP:tongue:LICKLER'S'' without being able to explain where they:noidea: went!


----------



## bradley_ee (Nov 25, 2008)

clearly chupacabra is stealing them. And on the note of your buddy throwing the bud light, retaliation was certainly in order, but throwing perfectly good( all you domestic beer haters just hush) is never the answer!


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

bradley_ee said:


> clearly chupacabra is stealing them. And on the note of your buddy throwing the bud light, retaliation was certainly in order, but throwing perfectly good( all you domestic beer haters just hush) is never the answer!


there's no excuse for wasting beer... NONE!


----------



## bradley_ee (Nov 25, 2008)

deerhuntinfool said:


> there's no excuse for wasting beer... NONE!


Agreed. His man card status is suspended until further review.


----------



## DMBfan (Jul 19, 2009)

*Wait you hung it over you in the stand?*

i am totaly for using this if it works, but hanging it over you in the stand


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

DMBfan said:


> i am totaly for using this if it works, but hanging it over you in the stand


ha i didnt hang it over myself in my stand. that would just be gross. but you could hang it in front of you to detect changes in wind direction.


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

so i just got done watching a tv show the other day where some dudes were using used fem products to try to lure in a BIGFOOT! i just had to make some comment of it on this thread. maybe thats where your wicks went!


----------



## tnts79 (Sep 21, 2007)

You sir are wasting your time!:no:


----------



## Medwc (Nov 17, 2009)

lmao, oh my side hurts from reading this thread!!!


----------



## SamWhiskey (Feb 10, 2009)

*Let the debate continue*

Take it for what you will because this is not first hand experience. My hunting buddy's wife is a big time hunter. She started telling him one day that when she is at that time of the month that she can pee on the ground close to her stand and bucks will check it out. He said that he didn't believe her so she invited him to sit in the stand with her and see. He said she went on the ground under a tree, and that morning he watched a buck, I'm not sure of the size, come in and paw and lick the spot. This struck his interest and he determined that used tampons work the same way.

Again, I'm not on here to argue because I have never seen it work or not. Just wanted to let you know what a hunting buddy told me.


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

why3zx said:


> so i just got done watching a tv show the other day where some dudes were using used fem products to try to lure in a BIGFOOT! i just had to make some comment of it on this thread. maybe thats where your wicks went!


Wildlife Nation? did old man bill fall for the tampons? i bet he did...


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

jumpinjack said:


> but my wife also has a yeast infection. Think it'll still work?


omg :roflmao:


----------



## nagant (Feb 17, 2009)

*more than blood*

There seems to be a widespred error occuring in this discussion. During human menstruation both estrogen and progesterone levels are low. I am not a doctor so I am guessing, but I do not believe that it is the "smell of estrogen" that is a curiosity to bucks but rather the smell of the endometrium that is expelled during menstruation that would be of interest to bucks. It is not just blood on that tampon; there is also endometrium and uterine mucous. My guess is that these substances that secrete when the endometrium is built up during ovulation are also present when it it expelled during menstruation. That is what smells and may possibly attract a buck. We need an OBGYN to clear all this up. You might also note that the human female secretes a hormones known as copulines in their sweat so maybe you want to cut out the armpit of your wife's pitted out shirt and hang it from your tree stand.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

I guess all them:ballchainlady's had put their foot down on the use of their $$femine$$ way's for our own usefull hunting research:sad: testing on this thread! .. ''no:dontknow: proof pic's''


----------



## mr59x (Mar 18, 2005)

I heard Van Helsing used them to attract vampires!!LOL:wink:


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

*"Hey man I just thought of somethin funny"*










"What man"?

"Yeah...next time we use...tampons instead of dingle balls"




.
.
.
.
.


----------



## garb72 (Nov 20, 2008)

wow 8 pages... and wut the hell no deer pics! lol the hole time im reading this im going through a mental list of ppl who i could ask for "donations" lol and this thread ranks with the sharpie bow guy thread!


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

tombstone01 said:


> I asked my wife about this and she told me to get one from my girlfriend:mg::mg::mg::mg::mg:


I asked my wife and she told me if I spoke of this again she would cutt me off!


I said you can't you dont know where I'm gettin it! 

Jon


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

GruBBworM said:


> I asked my wife and she told me if I spoke of this again she would cutt me off!
> 
> 
> I said you can't you dont know where I'm gettin it!
> ...


Thanks for that! I needed a good laugh as well as a new joke to use on the wife


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

PowerLineman83 said:


> Thanks for that! I needed a good laugh as well as a new joke to use on the wife


lol yer welcome

Jon


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

Does Hunlee use this method to hunt?


Jon


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Tampax Buck Photo Note string in mouth*

Female discharges are rich in pheromones

Some back Lures actually have them in estrous Doe in Rut Lures.
All males mammals-deer ie bucks, dogs, horses, bull, *****. fox, yotes, black bear, in fact most male animals will respond to pheromones.

Bear moose deer and elephant will attack & kill women on their monthly cycle.
US Park Service will not allow women in the menses into parks for fear of bear attacks.
you fellas don't know much about deer hunting do you?:mg:


Texas Aggie Goddess 
Experienced Nurse and Deer Hunter


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

thats awsome nice to see a success photo finaly


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

''Now that's proof in the :tongueudd'n there''! ... alright :thumb:aggiegoddess , thats the way to man-up :noidea: women-up!


----------



## hotshotheather (Jan 22, 2009)

garb72 said:


> wow 8 pages... and wut the hell no deer pics! lol the hole time im reading this im going through a mental list of ppl who i could ask for "donations" lol and this thread ranks with the sharpie bow guy thread!


okay...so who else was on your list of people who might make "donations"??? lol. 

yeah. i needed to read that **** for myself. 

p.s. i still cant believe you called me at 2:20 AM to ask that. 

haa. you should just take me hunting next season instead :wink:

then we'll see if it works.


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

WOW, finally a deer pic!! Was a fem product used to harvest this deer AggieGoddess? Just curious!


----------



## razors edge (Nov 19, 2002)

there was a book written be Gene Wensel named RUTTING WHITETAILS in which he described using used tampons as an attractant.i must admit i thought about going that route but never did.some things are better left alone.just the thought of storing and handleing them is not for me.as far as them working they probably will on ocassion. i wonder if that's where the title the hunt for red october came from? good luck!:wink:


----------



## BurstaCap101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Is that what I think it is in that buck's mouth? Photoshop?


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Used TAMPAX seen in the mouth of his buck*

Yes if you put your glasses on you can see what it is.

Buck still had the whole thing in his mouth when shot and never spit it out when he was arrow shot. You can see the string dangling down and the dried menstrual blood ( Dark red)


We women Bowhunters are superior to you males as the Lord gave us our Own Estrous laden Baiting/ Lure system. See its legal every where even places that have no baiting laws ( like ILL) since tampons are not food and cannot be consumed. 

Plus I would guess that most game wardens would handle a used Tampax and try to use it in court.:darkbeer:


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

I have never used rubber gloves when field dressing..I don`t mind it at all
but I might have to turn in my man card on this one...Iam horrifide to carry
them with me to my stand or anywhere for that matter....maybe if I start
seeing alot of booners being posted...until then Iam drawing a line.....
one of the funniest thread I have read though....best of luck....


bigbucks170


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

I didnt even notice that string hanging from the bucks mouth until you pointed it out


----------



## KyBowhunter1 (Aug 22, 2009)

jhunter1 said:


> My girlfriend is on the rag this week and the rut is coming on strong.... do you think i should tie her up to the 4 wheeler and make a scent drag.:set1_rolf2:


 lmao thats funnt right there... but i have a problem my womans fixed and doesnt produce the new scent wicks, hmmm i might need to purchase some.....lol:chimpeep:


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

mathews goat said:


> I didnt even notice that string hanging from the bucks mouth until you pointed it out


Uh, no Honey, I didn't even notice the rack on that deer.:behindsof


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

aggiegoddess said:


> Female discharges are rich in pheromones
> 
> Some back Lures actually have them in estrous Doe in Rut Lures.
> All males mammals-deer ie bucks, dogs, horses, bull, *****. fox, yotes, black bear, in fact most male animals will respond to pheromones.
> ...


It looks like you put a tampon in the deer's mouth?


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

GruBBworM said:


> I asked my wife and she told me if I spoke of this again she would cutt me off!
> 
> 
> I said you can't you dont know where I'm gettin it!
> ...


Thats some funny stuff right there!!:icon_1_lol:


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Is it just me or is this post sort of like watching a train wreck? :behindsof The thought of this freaks the heck out of me, but I can't stop reading the posts. 

David


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

yoda4x4 said:


> Is it just me or is this post sort of like watching a train wreck? :behindsof The thought of this freaks the heck out of me, but I can't stop reading the posts.
> 
> David


my thoughts ecactly


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

this thread ranks in the top 5 most interesting AT threads of the last year. I spent a good 2 hours reading, laughing, and sharing this info with friends at work this morning... 

So much for educating today's youth :wink:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, no definitive information from me yet as far as dead bucks & pics of said bucks. Although, on the days that I did hang up my donated tampons I DID have an increase in the buck activity in my area, no doubts about it. I had them come from upwind & more importantly the majority came from downwind. I was unable to shoot the only one I would have considered shooting but that does not negate the fact that I did see more bucks. I hope to carry out this experiment again next weekend. Hopefully then I will have some more tangible proof. That being said, I'm no longer a skeptic.


----------



## Chism180 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Does the Tampon Trick actually work?*

I have been asking this to all of our older hunters, & some say yes, some say no, But then one hunter told us to go out when a woman is on her monthly, the smell a woman gives off during her monthly is more powerful & more attracting to a buck plus it hides her human smell. Has anyone ever heard of this & does it work?


----------



## Chism180 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well did it work?


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Tampon Buck Photo is not my buck*

Hey guys
I am a Girl and it isn't me.
That is a pix that made the rounds when it was shot. the buch still had the tampaz in its mouth after it was shot. 

Nobody is forcing you.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

aggiegoddess said:


> Hey guys
> I am a Girl and it isn't me.
> That is a pix that made the rounds when it was shot. the buck still had the tampaz in its mouth after it was shot.
> 
> Nobody is forcing you.


Now:brushteet Now .. you have no strings to mend at all aggiegoddess, that's a:nervous s nice buck in anybodys eyes!... and ''NOW'' that has brought up another:set1_thinking: question! .. Doe's the size of the ''Tampon'' matters? .. ''BIGGER the String POP means BIGGER the Bucks?''


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

Just got this picture off my trail camera of a big wide 6 pt. that I've been after.Look right in front of its nose and you can see the "bloody cotton"hanging on a deadfall.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

:mg:He's defiantly all pumped up over that ''String POP''! ... ''note to self: be sure to load the OL':ballchain up the next time a Deer or Bear hunting trip is planned! ... (''pay close attention not to the moon,but the monthly cycle'')


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

can you get them in camo?:darkbeer:

if it works i'll get my 'ol lady to drop her drawers and fan it,while i set in stand and watch for that 'ol swamp buck to come in!:mg:


----------



## worm83 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Trade-in*

If it works let me know. I'm trading mine in for a newer model. Mine is broken.


----------



## slaabs (Sep 13, 2009)

*Corner the market!*

When my daughter is able to donate to this cause then I'll have twice as many bucks coming over! I'll get another freezer and we can get the whole neighborhood to donate. I can't believe I just said that!


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

Ran across this thread doing a search tonight, and had to comment. Believe it or not, I believe that it works. About 13 or 14 years ago my family leased a farm that borded the swamp. Alot of deer and some real nice bucks. We found some nice scraps coming up out of the swamp, across an oak ridge and into the corner of a soybean field. My brothers wife gave him her used tampons. I think he may even have collected some from his girlfriends! I bet he had 25 hanging around the end of that field. ( They are no longer married !) Look like a cherry tree in full bloom. During the course of about 5 1/2 weeks. Our family killed 8 bucks still hunting that field. All good 8 points or more. My daddy was a trapper and he used them to lure bobcats too. 
I have never done it, but the results speak for themselves.


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't understand. I've been looking through the classifieds for some for the past 8 months & still haven't found 'um yet.


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

I use them. They are cheap and they work awesome. Not to mention extremely absorbent!


----------



## kjrice (Jun 8, 2009)

razors edge said:


> there was a book written be Gene Wensel named RUTTING WHITETAILS in which he described using used tampons as an attractant.i must admit i thought about going that route but never did.some things are better left alone.just the thought of storing and handleing them is not for me.as far as them working they probably will on ocassion. i wonder if that's where the title the hunt for red october came from? good luck!:wink:


No way, no how, amd I using jelly donuts for hunting!


----------



## fire814 (Jan 29, 2005)

After reading all these posts, I expected to see a booner buck that was claimed to have been shot over one of these "baits". Then every guy reading this post would be pulling strings!


----------



## cptleo1 (May 30, 2007)

This question proves the Internet breeds idiots.

History is the best teacher.

If the drippings from menopausal female **** sapiens attracted game, the cave man would have figured it out 10,000 years ago.

The American Indian was hunting whitetails for over 5,000 years before we showed up.

Seems to me,, if it worked, they would have known.

There were millions of American Indian females living and wandering the American countryside for thousands of years - they did not hide in their Tipi's for one week a month.

If the scent of a menopausal women attracts bucks it would have to trigger the Bucks breeding instincts.

I triggered a curiosity instincts, it would attract does as well.

I have never heard of anybody claiming it brought does in.

If these instincts were triggered in a buck, he would be trying to BREED said females.

If such things were going on, surely we would know about it.

African tribes women, during their cycle, continue working with no worries about attracting herbivores or meat eaters.

This is a nasty urban legend, perpetuated by snickering little boys.


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

How do you know they didn't have it figured out? Maybe they're just not saying. did they tell you they didn't figure it out?


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

gbear said:


> How do you know they didn't have it figured out? Maybe they're just not saying. did they tell you they didn't figure it out?


  X's 2 .... and i do believe they had used this method on many occasions! .. it:nono: didn't take a rocket scientist to figure this out,just:wink: common sense!


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

tried and saw no evidence of it being of benefit. Then again, this was a pretty crappy year all around. I will probably try next yr assuming the donor is willing.


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

After this year being so bad, I'm going to try everything, including this.


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

The more I read through this thread, the more the idea seems to absorb my interest :tongue:


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

Here it is!
Someone has a good nose....
_ preacherjack_ where did you sniff this one out at?
_Slaabs_ was the last one to touch it *LAST YEAR*!!!!!!!


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm gonna try it again... But I'm gonna make sure I keep them put up. My scent wicks were eaten by a dog before I could do my test!


----------



## whitetailone (Oct 6, 2006)

Tried it a few years ago. A beagle came along and ran off with it!:mg:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

whitetailone said:


> Tried it a few years ago. A beagle came along and ran off with it!:mg:




:set1_rolf2::dog1:


----------



## kjrice (Jun 8, 2009)

whitetailone said:


> Tried it a few years ago. A beagle came along and ran off with it!:mg:


Are you sure it wasn't a schnauzer?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

This has to be one of the most interesting posts on this website. :first:


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sounds like there may be strings attached!


----------



## Brandon324 (Oct 12, 2007)

aggiegoddess said:


> *Female discharges are rich in pheromones
> 
> Some back Lures actually have them in estrous Doe in Rut Lures.
> All males mammals-deer ie bucks, dogs, horses, bull, *****. fox, yotes, black bear, in fact most male animals will respond to pheromones.*
> ...


There are very few studies that allude to the existence of human phermones. There are many studies that disporve the exiistence of phermones in humans so to state that something is rich in human phermones is kind of a stretch.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Brandon324 said:


> There are very few studies that allude to the existence of human phermones. There are many studies that disporve the exiistence of phermones in humans so to state that something is rich in human phermones is kind of a stretch.



Are you a doctor?


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

kjrice said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a schnauzer?


or perhaps it was a wiener dog!!


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

So what was the end result to this experiment? Did the female bowhunters have a slight advantage over us? :icon_1_lol:


----------



## kzoohunter (Dec 24, 2009)

If you guys are lucky you can"slip" it out on opening morning and bring it right to the woods Fresh is the best right??


----------



## Brandon324 (Oct 12, 2007)

Christopher67 said:


> Are you a doctor?


No i'm not a doctor but have looked at a lot of the research on this subject. the internet is full of wonderful information if you can sift through the crap and find good solid information.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Brandon324 said:


> No i'm not a doctor but have looked at a lot of the research on this subject. the internet is full of wonderful information if you can sift through the crap and find good solid information.



Aaaah i see.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

I'd hang my ol lady over a branch naked that time of the month if I thought it would bring me a booner!


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Just curious since I have never heard this one before. How would there be any relevance to a mestruation cylce to ovulation? Bucks get excited by does when they are ovulating or in "heat" not during their period. How when the egg is dead and being discharged would this excite anything especially a whitetailed deer? Maybe a new curiousity scent.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

i wonder how well this would work on the pigs?


----------



## Arrowflngr (Apr 17, 2009)

So this is how Tiffany gets-r-done.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

thumperjack said:


> i wonder how well this would work on the pigs?


I had some old timers say it works great! I'm gonna find out in a week or two


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

Nitro1970 said:


> I had some old timers say it works great! I'm gonna find out in a week or two


Great!!! ... get some pics


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

This thread is just like a women's cycle.Just when you think it's gone,bang,it's starts up again.LOL??


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

*Think, People!*

What if the Anti's are reading this? They're going to be on Oprah or something telling how we are bagging up Cotton Ponies, stashing them in the freezer, and decorating the woods with them!

Besides, my wife would not cooperate so I had to sneak one from the big mean trucker "lady" next door. Got an awesome trail cam pic of Bigfoot but wouldn't you know it, damn thing broke and won't download.


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

All I can sayis nasty buy hay if it works


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

i've just read this post from start to finish. unbelievable


----------



## Buckriser (Jan 28, 2010)

I think I am now dumber for having read this post!:clap:


----------



## Postless65 (Nov 25, 2009)

bowfreak4life said:


> but really, i think there is something fishy going on.


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

Barf. OK this thread goes back to the bottom of the pile until next fall's rut.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Or does it....:tongue:


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

*Disgusting*

The worst part was B.Hunt's signature on page 5.

DUDE!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

e-manhunt said:


> Barf. OK this thread goes back to the bottom of the pile until next fall's rut.


lol! :thumbs_up


----------



## nagant (Feb 17, 2009)

nontypical said:


> Just curious since I have never heard this one before. How would there be any relevance to a mestruation cylce to ovulation? Bucks get excited by does when they are ovulating or in "heat" not during their period. How when the egg is dead and being discharged would this excite anything especially a whitetailed deer? Maybe a new curiousity scent.


Everyone learn this word: "ENDOMETRIUM." Endometrium is the discarded cells from the uterous, along with the conglomeration of vaginal mucous and other vaginal and uterin secretions. These substances are present at all times of the month including both menstruation and ovulation. Menstrual secretions work as an attractant because they contain endometrium and these other "smelly" substances that remind male deer of ovulation.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

*ttt*

Never too early to get your donors in line for this coming fall  :darkbeer:


----------



## Mike Trump (Sep 3, 2004)

bigracklover said:


> Never too early to get your donors in line for this coming fall  :darkbeer:


:vom: :brushteeth: :twitch: :faint2:


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

i tried freezing some and using a few weeks later. :mg:
I never had any results with fresh or frozen ones


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

i con'd an ex into this once and she was a ripe girl if you know what i mean. i didnt do so well that day.

the bucks prob smelled that and thought the same thing i did... what the hell... time to leave


----------



## tscan (Jun 18, 2010)

where are pics of bucks? lol


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

If u can, try finding the old thread on this and I describe THE method for getting them, and packaging, as well as "freezer camouflage" which GUARAAAANTEEES she won't open 'em. In fact, some wise guy dubbed me the "Tampon Ninja." if I recall.


----------



## SunRiverMan (May 30, 2007)

I really hope this is not over the top...it is the end of the cycle that excites bucks



> That means they are looking for does that are at the peak of their cycle and ready to be bread. Last time I checked when my wife was starting her period it is the LEAST likely time to get her pregnant, which I would assume correlates to does.


Understanding the Cycle and what is the best time to use for deer hunting. 



> Luteal Phase: This phase begins after ovulation. It lasts about 14 days (unless fertilization occurs) and ends just before a menstrual period. In this phase, the ruptured follicle closes after releasing the egg and forms a structure called a corpus luteum, which produces increasing quantities of progesterone Some Trade Names
> CRINONEENDOMETRIN
> . The corpus luteum prepares the uterus in case fertilization occurs. The progesterone Some Trade Names
> CRINONEENDOMETRIN
> ...


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

If you look a couple of feet in front of this buck you will see one hanging on a low branch.I had quite a few bucks visiting it.All night time shots.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

All I can say is.......DISTURBING!!:mg: :mg:


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Who would have ever thought women would have to start hiding these from their men. I bet alot of men will be less embarassed to buy them now lol


----------



## davidmil (Feb 28, 2003)

You use whatever attractant scents you want.... I'll use my own special potions. LOL


----------



## HotRod1 (Mar 20, 2005)

It amazes me how many men are put off by a little blood. We'll eat a rare steak filled with a cows blood. And we'll handle the blood and guts from animals that have never had anything even close to a bath. But when we thnk of handling a bloody tampon we get all sqeemish. Come on guys, which ones cleaner the animal or your wife? Just think about it...


----------



## RedneckJ (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm here to tell you that it work's. Now they will investigate for the smell, but if you want a real test with great results, hang it for the first week of November, during peak rut.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

aggiegoddess said:


> Female discharges are rich in pheromones
> 
> Some back Lures actually have them in estrous Doe in Rut Lures.
> All males mammals-deer ie bucks, dogs, horses, bull, *****. fox, yotes, black bear, in fact most male animals will respond to pheromones.
> ...


What is that string hanging out of the deers mouth?ukey:


----------



## badfaulkner (Jan 6, 2009)

deerhuntinfool said:


> here is our gracious donor... everyone say thank you!


IMO, you should take your lady's pic down, dude. Out of respect for her. :smile:


----------



## Bowhunter36 (Jun 9, 2010)

pegasis0066 said:


> Remember, as Mac Davis said in *North Dallas Forty*, I will wade in the red river... I just won't drink from it.


not ok!! LOL ukey:


----------



## gman82001 (Aug 25, 2009)

I knew this thread would never go away for long:shade:


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

Whaack said:


> Ok, my wife and I were talking about this the other day. Maybe I am missing something but I am fairly confident in my female cycle information. When bucks are rutting they are looking for receptive does. That means they are looking for does that are at the peak of their cycle and ready to be bread. Last time I checked when my wife was starting her period it is the LEAST likely time to get her pregnant, which I would assume correlates to does.
> 
> How a bloody tampon would temp a buck into "checking" out a doe I just don't understand. Maybe a ob/gyn could weigh in on this?


YUP, that's how I remember things worked too.:book1::dontknow:


----------



## Drawin Deadly (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG someone please pull the plug on this thread.


LMAO 
I had tears in my eyes. Deer season needs to hurry up and get here.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Drawin Deadly said:


> Deer season needs to hurry up and get here.


10-4. Pretty sad but I'd rather read about a bloody piece of cotton than why rages suck and how all tv hunters are a bunch of counterfeits :darkbeer:


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Tampon debate!!!*

DON'T HAVE TOO WORRY ABOUT IT HERE. DEER SEASON WHEN THEY RUT ISN'T OPEN FOR ME WHERE I HUNT.....BUT ELK SEASON IS, WONDER IF IT WOULD WORK FOR ELK?:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## davidmil (Feb 28, 2003)

turkeyhunter60 said:


> DON'T HAVE TOO WORRY ABOUT IT HERE. DEER SEASON WHEN THEY RUT ISN'T OPEN FOR ME WHERE I HUNT.....BUT ELK SEASON IS, WONDER IF IT WOULD WORK FOR ELK?:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


YUP... they'd work on elk. It's like fishing. You want to catch a big one...use a bigger bait. If you could hook up with the Fat Lady at the local circus.... you're guaranteed a book buck. LOL


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Disturbing or not, we're, ..i mean,...I'm trying it this fall. :dracula:




KSGirl said:


> All I can say is.......DISTURBING!!:mg: :mg:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I pretty much figured I had seen everything about hunting until I came across this thread..... I'm scarred now to be sure... 

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Ramrod said:


> I'd hang my ol lady over a branch naked that time of the month if I thought it would bring me a booner!


Misspelling i think....


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)

Don't believe it will work, except as maybe a curiosity factor.

I don't use any types of scents now, surely not going to start dragging rags around. 

Just my personal opinion, you guys can knock yourself out.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Whaack said:


> Ok, my wife and I were talking about this the other day. Maybe I am missing something but I am fairly confident in my female cycle information. When bucks are rutting they are looking for receptive does. That means they are looking for does that are at the peak of their cycle and ready to be bread. Last time I checked when my wife was starting her period it is the LEAST likely time to get her pregnant, which I would assume correlates to does.
> 
> How a bloody tampon would temp a buck into "checking" out a doe I just don't understand. Maybe a ob/gyn could weigh in on this?


Uhm That's bred. I do not want that on my bread. 
I think bleeding is the end of the cycle. Though bleeding might contaon ell the hormones and material that was the lining when she first starts to bleed/including hormones and such. No knowledge how to check it.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

hahahahahahahah this thread is hillarious i just read through all of it and now i cant quit from laughing this is the AT all time best thread


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

Ah the great debate! Bleepedy blep bleepin thread!!!

When this thread first came out I convinced my girlfriend at the time to put some in the freezer 
for the season. Well the season came & went & I forgot all about it/them. That summer I moved 
& had a few friends over helping. As a bonus to them, I let them have what ever they wanted in 
the freezer because of course I had to move it out of state. Well one found that bag full of 
those suckers in the bottom of the freezer. Long story short, neither of these guys hunt or have 
ever hunted so it was exactly the easiest thing to explain! Glad I left town!! 

Still regret that. Not using them that is.


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

wyetterp said:


> Ah the great debate! Bleepedy blep bleepin thread!!!
> 
> When this thread first came out I convinced my girlfriend at the time to put some in the freezer
> for the season. Well the season came & went & I forgot all about it/them. That summer I moved
> ...


ROFL!! That is just so awesome and sick at the same time.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Jul 20, 2005)

In all honesty anyone ever tried putting one in front of a trailcam just to see what kind of reaction you could get?


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

I, Deepfried, hereby ressurect(sp) the Great Tampon thread!


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

DeepFried said:


> I, Deepfried, hereby ressurect(sp) the Great Tampon thread!


well done sir


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Well if it works I am going to start selling them on line, between my wife and daughter seems like my household has more periods than a Hemmingway novel, I might as well find a way to make it pay off.


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

I just read through 14 pages of this thread...For some reason I feel a little queezy! ukey:


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Timmy Big Time said:


> , between my wife and daughter seems like my household has more periods than a Hemmingway novel, QUOTE]this made my gf laugh, then shake her head and say " gross"


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks will be here all week, unless I get banned, remember to tip your servers.


----------



## badger62 (Jun 18, 2010)

Utterly ridiculous. Why would introducing any kind of human scent attract any non-predatory animals? Good luck, you're probably going to chase everything you want away and attract nothing but coyotes. Unbelievable.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

badger62 said:


> Utterly ridiculous. Why would introducing any kind of human scent attract any non-predatory animals? Good luck, you're probably going to chase everything you want away and attract nothing but coyotes. Unbelievable.


I would tell the story about the time I used my ole lady for yote bait when she was having her monthly lady plumbing issue, but I don't want to get banned


----------



## badger62 (Jun 18, 2010)

fieldtip said:


> I don't think it stands a chance. Interspecies estrogen and molecules bonded to them are not the same. Let alone blood, residual feminine products and cleaners, and just natural "scent of a woman". I agree with above poster, just shell out the cash (a whole 20 bucks) and get proper gear. Your just gonna help out other stands because Mr. Big Buck is gonna loop around you.
> 
> So your planning on using scent-free soap, de-scenting products, clean clothes, carry a nasty tampoon thru the woods, and hang it in your hunting area? I can poop in a bag and mail you some "Dominant Droppings" if you would like to try that out too.
> 
> But I admit, I'm curious how this is gonna work out (in the name of science of course). Subscribed!


I agree totally. This is just stupid. Introducing an additional human scent will never work.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

So making a scrape and peeing on it doesn't work?


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Timmy Big Time said:


> So making a scrape and peeing on it doesn't work?


seems to here


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Timmy Big Time said:


> So making a scrape and peeing on it doesn't work?


I tried it last year and got several different bucks on cam tending the scrape.
I started a thread with a couple pics, I'm just too lazy to do a search for it right now.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

gutshotem said:


> I tried it last year and got several different bucks on cam tending the scrape.
> I started a thread with a couple pics, I'm just too lazy to do a search for it right now.


Here is a couple of videos that I got last year. I made a mock scrape and "I" pee'd in it just 7 hours prior to the first video. (click on the pics to play the video)


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

badger62 said:


> I agree totally. This is just stupid. Introducing an additional human scent will never work.


see above post #429!


----------



## 300win (Sep 19, 2010)

I think he may even have collected some from his girlfriends! I bet he had 25 hanging around the end of that field. ( They are no longer married !) Look like a cherry tree in full bloom,,,,,,,LOL A CHERRY TREE IN FULL BLOOM HAHAHAHAH


----------



## suterst (Sep 12, 2006)

I think we need to see a pic of the source of the estrogen, That mite make the difference. lol


----------



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

suterst said:


> I think we need to see a pic of the source of the estrogen, That mite make the difference. lol


I agree--pictures of the source where these were aquired--------------somthing smells a little fishy here.


----------



## Whitetail 712 (Mar 26, 2011)

lol can't wait for the results, please do tell !!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Wronge! I've been doing it for years.....




badger62 said:


> I agree totally. This is just stupid. Introducing an additional human scent will never work.


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

make sure you get a nice fresh one, retrieve them slowly to retain the most scent! haha


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

My yellow lab knows when my wife is raging and he follows her around and air humps.........Im confident that a mature deer would be attracted to it.


----------



## Jim D (Aug 3, 2004)

Now that explains why I started air humping in Walmart the other day, and couldn't figure out why?


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

People of Walmart?




Jim D said:


> Now that explains why I started air humping in Walmart the other day, and couldn't figure out why?


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

Jim D said:


> Now that explains why I started air humping in Walmart the other day, and couldn't figure out why?


 Now that is classic.....lmao :darkbeer:

I think this will probably work as every dog, cat, horse, cow, etc seems to know when woman hit their cycle, so I assume deer will too. All I have to say is....Bravo!


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Ive thought about trying it. 

You guys saying gross... does your wife have to field dress the deer for ya also?

I just talked to the wife and she is looking at me funny. Told her if I was gonna run to the store at 3 in the morning to grab em for her, the least she could do is return them to me when she is done using them, I mean really, do manners mean anything anymore?!?


----------



## dressed2kill (Sep 10, 2007)

By far, the funniest thread on AT, ever!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

You could always use the airplane stickers. see the 2:18 mark of the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlZgP-mygm8


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

When i use to work on the farm (for 8+ years) i tried some "leftovers" from the cows...and it worked. I had both bucks and does come in to it and i never saw one spook from it.


----------



## jblackburn (Aug 5, 2011)

I have laughed so hard at some of this that I started crying! I also can't believe I read through all of this! Good luck fellas, I won't be fording the red river to kill a deer, just not worth it!


----------



## UnlicenseDremel (Jul 7, 2011)

So, have we pretty well mopped up this topic?


----------



## UnlicenseDremel (Jul 7, 2011)

Or are some of you people just going to keep stringing this along?


----------



## KeeganA (Jul 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow this is one bloody hour i wont get back mate


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

NY911 said:


> Whats with you guys ASKING!? Just pluck one outa the garbage........


Or pluck it from your girl you bunch of chickens.


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

Rupypug said:


> Or pluck it from your girl you bunch of chickens.


if they wanted some they would pull it out of the way for sure


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

As much as we guys like women and we are scared of a little blood. I say jump in the red river and splash around.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

I am about to puke at work but i find this interesting. I doubt it'll work but if it does can you imagine seeing this become a huge trend and having an article in the next Bowhunters mag. 

"Tampon Targets"


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Timmy Big Time said:


> So making a scrape and peeing on it doesn't work?


I made a mock last week and peed in it and it's already tore all to chit and the rut is a ways off yet.



I for one have never used a "used" tampon but I have used brand new ones as scent drags and scent wicks. They work very well.


----------



## Hoytman_Sax (Oct 8, 2007)

"or are some of you people just going to keep stringing this along?" <<<< Pun intended?


----------



## TRAVISTLM (Mar 7, 2009)

Gotta subscribe to this one! Can't wait to see the results. Going to be weird to ask your wife if she will go ahead an package her tampons up for you when she is done. haha.


----------



## KeeganA (Jul 6, 2011)

TRAVISTLM said:


> Gotta subscribe to this one! Can't wait to see the results. Going to be weird to ask your wife if she will go ahead an package her tampons up for you when she is done. haha.


this thread is 2 years old, just figured people needed to see this.


----------



## KS_Deers (Aug 3, 2009)

This is what works the best guy u gotta convince her to go with u a week after the period and have sex in the stand so the bucks smell an ovulating animal in heat thats what brings em in. Lol


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

Ramrod said:


> I'd hang my ol lady over a branch naked that time of the month if I thought it would bring me a booner!


 a classic post! if you do we will need pics!


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

i had one ready to go but dropped it,,,dang dog ate it before i could grab it!


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Bowfreak4life said:


> Ohh, man this is going to get good. but really, I think there is something fishy going on.


LOL I dont know how I missed this on the first time through... CLASSIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

The thread that just won't bleed out...


----------



## sarcasmn (May 2, 2012)

Seems sound to me. I know from growing up around a horse farm that specialized in hunters and jumpers that they frowned on females riding stallions during their cycle in competitions for fear that the stallions would try and mount them. Seems to me the hardest part would be convincing my girl that I needed her cast offs. I would have a lot of explaining to do. Am much more afraid of asking than I would be handling a little blood. I know she would never allow me to keep them in the fridge or freezer LOL.


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

I tried it. It did not work.
I would think a male animal would be interested in secretions stemming from ovulation as opposed to menstruation...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

jwdrummer01 said:


> Hopefully you don't mean used one?!?!:mg:


That reply, wins the prize for best replies. Still laughing, thanks.


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

this thread should have only lasted a week....


----------



## archrgrl (Jul 26, 2012)

kjrice said:


> No way, no how, amd I using jelly donuts for hunting!


May not bring in the bucks but any cop within a 15 mile radius will come running...


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

scrapejuice said:


> Here is a couple of videos that I got last year. I made a mock scrape and "I" pee'd in it just 7 hours prior to the first video. (click on the pics to play the video)



In your second video the deer's right side rack is messed up but also his left rear leg is missing the ankle and hoof. Wonder what got him.


----------



## spankustang (Sep 2, 2010)

My wife says she thinks it would work!
But I don't think I will try it.


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

spankustang said:


> My wife says she thinks it would work!
> But I don't think I will try it.


come on man.... YOLO!!!


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Once again, 14 days off the mark fellas. Steal her underwear two weeks after shes done changing oil and you will probably have much better luck.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

jlh42581 said:


> once again, 14 days off the mark fellas. Steal her underwear two weeks after shes done changing oil and you will probably have much better luck.


rotf!!


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

i have undies 2 weeks after my wife's oil change for sale for $10 tyd...

these are high quality victoria's secret... not the cheap wal mart granny panties.

paypal only


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

IChim2 said:


> I know that they warn any female campers ( thats on her period) not to camp in bear/griz areas.


I lived in Wyoming for a few years and every year I was there, someone was killed in Yellowstone. One year it was a lone female hiker/camper from Norway. She had done everything right (stored her food away from her tent and cached). A grizzly tore into her tent while she was sleeping, killed and consumed some of her body. Officials concluded that it was the fact that she was menstruating at the time that caused the attraction and subsequent attack.

Our society (and many others) have put such a stigma on this perfectly natural biological function that we don't talk about it and we "ooooooooooooh" and "aaaaaaaaaaaahh" about it when we do. Sort of ridiculous really. As one poster said, "Cowboy up, it's only blood and estrogen." True, and it doesn't surprise me that it works to attract bucks. For some reason, human body fluids such as urine and blood, don't bother deer. It's the "body odor" associated with the bacteria on our bodies that deer are programmed to recognize as danger.


----------



## rwk (Mar 25, 2006)

We did this 40+ years ago, does it work some times


----------



## SynrG (Sep 27, 2012)

sarcasmn said:


> Seems sound to me. I know from growing up around a horse farm that specialized in hunters and jumpers that they frowned on females riding stallions during their cycle in competitions for fear that the stallions would try and mount them.


And if you believe that.... 

I've ridden horses for more than 40 years: mares, stallions, geldings -- in pretty much every riding discipline. Been competing since the early '70s. Some horses are more reactive to scents (of any kind) than others. And some stallions will take advantage of human inattention and try to assert their dominance -- most often they'll try biting or crowding, but if you're really inattentive you might end up wearing the stallion. But good luck linking bad equine behavior with any particular stage of a female human's hormonal cycle. (Yes, you might have a specific horse that reacts to a specific scent, but that can happen regardless of equine gender or scent origin.)

With regard to using tampons (or similar) to attract deer, I have a few thoughts -- and some personal experience. If you're thinking to use tampons as an "estrous" scent, it's the wrong part of the cycle; as other posters have mentioned, by the time she's having her period, she's past estrous/ovulation. If you're wanting human estrous/ovulation scents, you need to get her to wear the appropriate item mid-cycle (or raid the laundry hamper -- and given the price of panties, that might not be such a good idea! :wink. But I doubt a buck is going to care that a female human might be ovulating. (If bucks were attracted to *any* "receptive female" scent, there'd be lots more happy mares in the fields. :mg:  ). 

My guess -- if you're getting a reaction to the scent -- is that the deer is finding the scent attractive as a scent (like vanilla or apples, etc.), or that it's recognizing the odor as something "genital" or maybe even "female." But since human menstrual odors wouldn't be indicating "ready to breed," I'd doubt that a buck would follow the scent as an estrous scent.

As to whether you can use a used tampon (etc.) to attract deer, my experience is "yes." Last season I taped a used pad on my boot when I walked to my stand. I walked a zigzag path, and made sure to hit a couple of deer trails. Later that afternoon I watched two different bucks follow my exact path, noses down. I didn't see any does that afternoon, so I can't say whether does also react to human menstrual odors. And, of course, two bucks doesn't mean all bucks. But, did the two bucks follow the scent trail? Yes. Can I say that taping a used pad to your boot will get you that record-breaker? No. Does human menstrual scent work better than commercial deer lures? I don't know. For all I know the two bucks weren't following the "pad" scent -- they both just really liked the duct tape that was holding the pad on my boot! :wink: :shade:

Lorree


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a feeling women are about to go missing a lot of underwear over the next couple weeks. If you have ever done a womans laundry youll know for a fact that something is living in there pretty much always unless they wear a pad every day of their life.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Dont you dare throw me under the bus


----------



## 2008momof3 (Nov 8, 2012)

aggiegoddess said:


> Female discharges are rich in pheromones
> 
> Some back Lures actually have them in estrous Doe in Rut Lures.
> All males mammals-deer ie bucks, dogs, horses, bull, *****. fox, yotes, black bear, in fact most male animals will respond to pheromones.
> ...


I found this thread while looking on info about menstruation causing deer or bears to attack because of something a friend told me. First of all as a female I don't know why a woman would not allow her husband or boyfriend to have a used tampon. Nothing to be ashamed of, every woman does it and if your husband is comfortable enough to ask for something like that more power to him. And to the guys, it is not gross it is a normal female function that no one should be ashamed of and if such a big deal was not made about it then wives would not refuse to give them to you. OK, off soapbox now. My main thing I wanted to post is that this picture looks photoshopped to me. The red is too dark, dried blood on a tampon is a brownish color. Also it stops abruptly at the string. A real tampon will soak blood at least a half inch or more into the string, especially as heavy as that looks. I call fake on this, don't get your hopes up on this picture alone.


----------



## buckeye dan (Apr 30, 2008)

Explain this:





All I can think about is the song "Lookin for love in all the wrong places".


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

buckeye dan said:


> Explain this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was a young "buck", I tried to mate with teenage girls.......


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Back by popular demand


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

is there any trail cam pics of proof? i dont wanna search entire thread...

always been curious about female pee in scrapes and watnot,, i dont see wat everyones grossed out about id do it in a heartbeat if it works.


----------



## cokays (Aug 30, 2009)

Get her to use an ear of corn vs. a tampon. Best of both worlds, scent and food!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

cokays said:


> Get her to use an ear of corn vs. a tampon. Best of both worlds, scent and food!


slid that thing, down that log,over there,hon.it's in bow range....


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

prairieboy said:


> Back by popular demand


Is this admin approved to bring back or did you _pull some strings_?


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Is this admin approved to bring back or did you _pull some strings_?





Here we go again!


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Is this admin approved to bring back or did you _pull some strings_?


lol


----------



## BC archer (Jan 18, 2009)

I have seen this debate for years and I certainly understand how and why it would be an atttraction. HOWEVER.....this debate always centers around a tampon used during menstration and from a Biology standpoint it should be most "Attractive" from secretions of day 14 of her cycle. There would be no blood involved, but the secretions would be from the actual time of "Ovulation" and should be most "Attractive" to males on the chase.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Is this admin approved to bring back or did you _pull some strings_?


I approve it :thumb:


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

So what's the verdict? No way I'm wading through 17 pages............period!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

hidden danger said:


> So what's the verdict? No way I'm wading through 17 pages............*period*!


Haha! I made it through five and had to skip to the end.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

They do make good scent wicks for your doe in heat :wink:


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

hidden danger said:


> So what's the verdict? No way I'm wading through 17 pages............period!



Haha for real do we have an answer or is it just 17pages of puns? 

im thinking your g/f or wifes piss or other fluids would work when she is most fertile (wenever that is) , but it might be hard to convince your woman to plug up mid way through the cycle just to aide you in hunting..


----------



## Maverick351 (Jul 15, 2012)

I just wanna know if all the guys using them take them down after the hunt or leave them. I'd be mad walking to a stand or through the woods and have one smack my face cause it was left hanging


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

This should keep the theives and trespassers out if nothing else. I know if I walked in the woods and saw that hanging there, purposefully, I would leave and not return.

Good luck. I will stick with other methods.


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

The thread that won't stop bleeding is back after a 30 day hiatus...


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Maverick351 said:


> I just wanna know if all the guys using them take them down after the hunt or leave them. I'd be mad walking to a stand or through the woods and have one smack my face cause it was left hanging




That one made me LOL!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Maverick351 said:


> I just wanna know if all the guys using them take them down after the hunt or leave them. I'd be mad walking to a stand or through the woods and have one smack my face cause it was left hanging


:icon_1_lol: and you thought spider webs were bad


----------



## HOLDFASTHANK (Jan 27, 2013)

Your a ******* if....


----------



## Maverick351 (Jul 15, 2012)

Well c'mon having bird droppings fall from the sky in areas heavy with birds is bad enough imagine someones clot sucker stick dropping on you from an overhead branch


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

A lot of people here are under the misconception that estrogen and other hormones are drastically different from one species of mammal to another. This is obviously not the case. Look at some examples. We get Steroids from Bulls and other animals and it works fine in humans. So does growth hormone. Athletes use deer antler extracts to get growth hormone to help injuries heal. It even crosses the animal kingdom. 

For example when I worked with frog eggs and microinjections of RNA and DNA into the eggs in order for me to get the frogs ready I would inject the frog with pregnant mare serum gonadotropin (horse) 5 days pre lay, and then inject human chorionic gonadotropin the night before to make the frogs lay. 

Some women eat plants high in xenoestrogens such as yams in order to help them through menopause where their production of estrogen is reduced.

It makes perfect sense to me that this method would work but as those before have mentioned it is probably not just estrogen but other hormones and chemicals as well that act as attractants.


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

Anachro12 said:


> A lot of people here are under the misconception that estrogen and other hormones are drastically different from one species of mammal to another. This is obviously not the case. Look at some examples. We get Steroids from Bulls and other animals and it works fine in humans. So does growth hormone. Athletes use deer antler extracts to get growth hormone to help injuries heal. It even crosses the animal kingdom.
> 
> For example when I worked with frog eggs and microinjections of RNA and DNA into the eggs in order for me to get the frogs ready I would inject the frog with pregnant mare serum gonadotropin (horse) 5 days pre lay, and then inject human chorionic gonadotropin the night before to make the frogs lay.
> 
> ...




i agree... im game to try it if my woman will help me out with the equipment/supplies and such necessary..

So lets do it guys. start stocking up for next season now!
and get ready cause this is gonna be the best season of our lives.!!!!


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

Are the Red River bucks in these Woods all named Tiger?


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

I am a believer that less is best.. Ever grunted a 160+ buck within shooting range? Its pretty rare but its effective for young deer. The huge 160+ 180+ bucks rarely respond to scents, calls or rattling. This thread is not how you shoot a buck of a lifetime. If you try it sure maybe you'll lure in the bucks that are both young and curious. But your not going to lure the buck that you dreaming of.. He knows.. He has been around and the slightest hint of human scent and he moves several miles then goes nocturnal. I prefer to make the bucks hunt me using mock scrapes with a 30 day lasting synthetic. The real stuff just doesn't last long enough to be effective unless your hunting the same day you put it out.. Plus each time you walk into the woods to keep putting down the real stuff? It's screwing up your area.  The big key to shooting a great buck is passing the 130s 140s and so on. When you bag your next buck remember you chose that deer.. Because if you would hunt long enough and hard enough.. Sooner or later.. Mr. Big will come.. and if not this year?? Those 130s ++ grow.. into that buck you have waited a lifetime for.


----------



## nwmo (Dec 21, 2014)

Following


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

nwmo said:


> Following


Guessing you're gonna be following for quite some time. 3 1/2 year old thread. 

SCFox


----------



## Pyme (May 6, 2015)

jhunter1 said:


> My girlfriend is on the rag this week and the rut is coming on strong.... do you think i should tie her up to the 4 wheeler and make a scent drag.:set1_rolf2:


Okay, the rest of this thread is a bit twisted, but that one right there got me laughing!

Great visual !


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Pyme said:


> Okay, the rest of this thread is a bit twisted, but that one right there got me laughing!
> 
> Great visual !


Just remember to drag her by the hair, not the feet. 
Cavemen figured that out a long time ago.
That's all I'm gonna say; somebody else can explain the reason.


----------

